# Missing in Action! Please let us know how you are doing :)



## Northerner

From time to time we notice that people who used to post here seem to have stopped and it's always a mystery why. Hopefully, it's because things are going well in their lives and they are managing their diabetes well, but sometimes it's because they are finding things difficult and finding it hard to look for the help they need to get back on track. Some people perhaps have never posted, but read the forum regularly - it would be nice to have a little insight into your lives. The more experiences we have to draw on, the better the forum functions as people realise that they are not alone with this and there are other out there who can empathise. 

Please let us know how you are doing - good or not so good! No-one is here to judge others if things have slipped, we are here to offer mutual support and get the best we can out of our lives, so drop us a line whatever your situation


----------



## Steff

So many people I miss from here names would go on all night please don't forget us entirely let us know how your gettin on diabetes wise as well as life in general x


----------



## HOBIE

Like the picky & caption !


----------



## MeanMom

Hello it's only me!

Don't get much time to come on here these days but do keep up with Northerner via a certain social network site 

Update on K : She turned 14 last week ( gulp!) and is still being educated at home ( clue to why I'm not here much). Have to say we have finally got back ( a more mature version) of the K that slowly started disappearing when she about 9 - her cataract operations were extremely successful - she has been prescribed glasses to wear for reading 'if necessary' - needless to say she never wears them! Some of you may remember this time last year she couldn't read the top letter on the eye test chart and was finding getting around independently almost impossible.
 Her HbA1c in January was 63 - not bad for a teenager I gather though we are still working on that, and working very hard to stick to a low fat diet as cholesterol has been quite high. Want to avoid statins if we can but I suspect she is genetically prone to high levels 
She is not currently having councelling at all - she was discharged from CAHMS and we have not seen the psycologist at clinic because she is on maternity leave. There is a locum but K doesn't feel necessary to see him so I have not chased up the appointment she was supposed to have with him before Christmas. I am touching wood as I type ( bit tricky!) but she has not had any really 'down' days since before Christmas - we managed to get through clinic without a 'relapse' and she is working really hard on her excerise routine she has designed on the Wii fit 
I hope everyone is doing as well as possible - I do lurk sometimes  but haven't really kept up with everyone. 
Would like to say thank you to everyone's support when we needed it - I don't know what I would have done during the 'dark days' without it 
MM xx


----------



## Northerner

Thanks for the update MM  Good to hear the cataract ops went well, and things are sounding really positive!


----------



## pippin

Hi northerner 

I know it's not really for me being missing in action as I post as a carer but I'm guilty of not being here/just reading as everyone has supported both of us.

Dad is fine and is coping with things much better than I am atm he keeps on going with his diet and exercise regime and thankfully has been in good health and looking good too. He has been looking after me (I haven't been good at all for a while) keeping my mind occupied with creative projects which help a lot more than social sites and all the hurt they can bring. Can't complian about my own health problems when everyone here is coping with more than I could ever do.

We are both working hard and maintaining all the rules for day's diet although I am a wee bit concerned as sometimes his pre-meal readings are higher than they used to be. They aren't over the target and when I check his food diary for this time last year they seem to be within the same range. Not too sure if this will affect his next Hba1c  the only thing is he isn't looking gaunt now and seems to have built up his strength. After meal/exercise readings are same as before. 

I sort of got afraid of reading food advice on the forum as I couldn't cut much more from dad's diet  I just got a wee bit worried incase I failed to maintain day's levels as I cook and plan the meals he eats.


----------



## Caroline

It is nice to know how everyone is getting on, there are several people I miss too. Come on folks just say a quick hi so we know you are OK.


----------



## RWJ

*Hi From Saudi Arabia*

Hi all. I do drop in all the time, main posts are on the jokes board, and reading others jokes is enough to cheer up boring evenings here. A few of you may remeber my concerns about returning here after many years and having become T1 in between.
Good news is no real problems, all meds are available at a slight cost as insurance policy has an excess of paying the first ?20 on any prescription. Regular heat was a problem at first as working in construction I am out in it a fair bit - safety hats etc don't help!
6 days a week working with Friday off and no social scene as such - alcohol is still banned here. Got home at Xmas and due a week soon, so looking forward to seeing the wife and family. Any questions please ask either on here or PM me.
All the best to all x


----------



## D_G

*update from me!*

Hi, i pop in from time to time, my diabetes control is not too great at the moment due to illness, stress, weather.......lol i could go on! the doc wasnt too happy with my hba1c and also have high blood pressure and cholestrol, needless to say i was very upset and it was a bit of a wakeup call...

Life is abit stressfull as my flatmate of four years has had to make such a difficult decision and has had to give in her months notice  which has left me a little in the ****! i cant really afford to move and find a place of my own within the month i have and have had no interest in the flat! luckily i have the best landlords and they will help me to find someone although im not sure how i feel living with a what will be a total stranger!!! i will miss my flatmate so much she was there for me all through my diagnosis and was amazing, she will be missed by lots of people!

also i swear my flat had a ghost and have had trouble sleeping, not good when i have such a stressful job! 

So yeah thats me at the moment lol hope everyone else is as good as they can be! xx


----------



## Klocky

Hello everyone,

Felt really guilty after reading this thread cos I only popped in to ask a diet question - which made me feel like a user cos havent been in for ages and really do not have an excuse.  From now on I shall attempt to pop in at least once a week if only to greet the newbies -  because I remember how comforting it was to receive all those replies from my first posting.

Hope everybody who remembers me is ok - much love to you all xxxxx


----------



## Catwoman76

Klocky said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Felt really guilty after reading this thread cos I only popped in to ask a diet question - which made me feel like a user cos havent been in for ages and really do not have an excuse.  From now on I shall attempt to pop in at least once a week if only to greet the newbies -  because I remember how comforting it was to receive all those replies from my first posting.
> 
> Hope everybody who remembers me is ok - much love to you all xxxxx



I remember you Klocky, lovely to know you are still about. I had a bit of a break myself and look in from time to time, how are things with you in general? good I hope.

Beat wishes Sheena X


----------



## Doddy

I guess this applies to me...I guess I have been MIA for a little while.  I did make a pledge to actively post again, and make more of an effort...alas, it hasn't really happened.

I am due to have my HbA1C at some point this month...waiting to see if the GP invites me to have it done, or if I have to act off my own back and make the appointment.
My figures have been mainly high according to my meter...mainly below 10, a couple above, I would say I am ranging mainly 6-8, so a huge improvement, but I still want to get it lower if I can.
I am trying to lose weight at the moment, so counting them wonderful calories rather than watching the carbs...i figure the insulin will act on the carbs for me, whilst I worry abotu eating 1000 cals or less a day.  I am hopeless when it comes to dieting...i want to lose the weight, I need to lose the weight, but i don't really have a clue.

I am seeing a gastroenterologist on the 28th this month to investigate further this pain i have had since June last year...Gallbladder came back fine, last scan showed "something" going on with my Liver....the fun never stops.

I have installed Glucose Buddy in the hope it will encourage me to record my figures and make more of an effort to reach them lower numbers...it's kind of working..the graph does show lower figures since i have started this "diet", so maybe I am getting somewhere.....for now.


----------



## staceyc

im a lurker 
i come on here eveyday but do not often post x


----------



## will2016

funnily enough I just posted, 1st time Iv'e been on for ages, work pressure has kept me very busy, I am keeping healthy despite my naughty diet slips


----------



## Steff

Klocky said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Felt really guilty after reading this thread cos I only popped in to ask a diet question - which made me feel like a user cos havent been in for ages and really do not have an excuse.  From now on I shall attempt to pop in at least once a week if only to greet the newbies -  because I remember how comforting it was to receive all those replies from my first posting.
> 
> Hope everybody who remembers me is ok - much love to you all xxxxx



Cheers for keeping in touch


----------



## rossi_mac

peekaboo


----------



## topcat123

hi not been on for a while im living in "to pots land" as you may guess every thing up in the air as well as having d i may have something else but waiting for diagnose.

been spending most of my time in my bed and doing just what need to be done when ive got the effort im sure i will get out of "this" dont know how long it will take as been like this for a while (and the doc knows)

thanks for the support over the years 
hope that its not too long next time   x


----------



## Adrienne

Hi all

Once again I find I'm posting in a missing in action post.  Sorry not been around for a while.   To be honest i pop on from time to time and have a look in the parents group and pumpers and see whats what and if I can add anything and pop back off again.     

I'm sooooo busy in the diabetes world in general on this panel and that network etc plus CWD and working and looking after Jessica and life !!   At the moment my eyes seem have had an allergic reaction in them so haven't driven for a week and everything is very blurry so not in the best of moods.    

Hope everyone is ok and doing well.

xx


----------



## slipper

Hi all, haven,t posted in a while so sorry for that, still pop in now and again and read some posts, and will continue to do so.


----------



## Medusa

oops i posted a gripe a few weeks ago and never got chance to come back on since.... life sure is hectic so just popping in to say hi and hope you are all ok, i miss having the time to browse and comment on here as much as before to be honest tho


----------



## LINDAPILK

*still here - lurking*

Hi everyone - still herre lurking and looking- 
type 2 diagnosed july 2012 - been off Metformin since late October and awaiting Hb1ac results tsken last week - fairly confident won't be too bad! (7.1 % Oct)


----------



## Northerner

LINDAPILK said:


> Hi everyone - still herre lurking and looking-
> type 2 diagnosed july 2012 - been off Metformin since late October and awaiting Hb1ac results tsken last week - fairly confident won't be too bad! (7.1 % Oct)



Good luck Linda! Let us know how things go!


----------



## Northerner

Medusa said:


> oops i posted a gripe a few weeks ago and never got chance to come back on since.... life sure is hectic so just popping in to say hi and hope you are all ok, i miss having the time to browse and comment on here as much as before to be honest tho



Hope things have improved for you  Would be great to see you in Bristol on 2nd March if you can make it - same place as last year


----------



## Northerner

slipper said:


> Hi all, haven,t posted in a while so sorry for that, still pop in now and again and read some posts, and will continue to do so.



Hi, good to hear from you, no problems about not posting - hope all is going well for you


----------



## Northerner

topcat123 said:


> hi not been on for a while im living in "to pots land" as you may guess every thing up in the air as well as having d i may have something else but waiting for diagnose.
> 
> been spending most of my time in my bed and doing just what need to be done when ive got the effort im sure i will get out of "this" dont know how long it will take as been like this for a while (and the doc knows)
> 
> thanks for the support over the years
> hope that its not too long next time   x



I hope things go well for you, take care my friend. Nice to hear from you and hope you will be well enough to come to Glasgow again this year


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> peekaboo



I can guess what's keeping you busy!  Hope all is going well!


----------



## Northerner

Many thanks to everyone for their updates!


----------



## Locar

I've let my control slip (a lot..) lately.  Following a stay in my local hospital after a TIA I received a deserved dressing down by my diabetes nurse so at the moment I am trying to regain some semblance of control. I was quite embarrassed that I had let it get to this stage so naturally put up a defensive wall which didn't really help matters, so its back to basics, carb counting properly, lots of testing and hopefully I'll stop pretending that I know what I'm doing all of the time (or any of the time if truth be told).  So last Hb1C 11.9% (down a little, which is an improvement), levels ranging from unreadable on the meter to 2.9.  I know what its like to have a hypo now  I have the smart pix data management, but can't get it to work/upload.  It seems it doesn't like my browser google chrome, does anyone know how to get round this problem? Any advice always gratefully received   So the upshot is placing ones head in the sand is not always the best option.


----------



## Northerner

Locar said:


> I've let my control slip (a lot..) lately.  Following a stay in my local hospital after a TIA I received a deserved dressing down by my diabetes nurse so at the moment I am trying to regain some semblance of control. I was quite embarrassed that I had let it get to this stage so naturally put up a defensive wall which didn't really help matters, so its back to basics, carb counting properly, lots of testing and hopefully I'll stop pretending that I know what I'm doing all of the time (or any of the time if truth be told).  So last Hb1C 11.9% (down a little, which is an improvement), levels ranging from unreadable on the meter to 2.9.  I know what its like to have a hypo now  I have the smart pix data management, but can't get it to work/upload.  It seems it doesn't like my browser google chrome, does anyone know how to get round this problem? Any advice always gratefully received   So the upshot is placing ones head in the sand is not always the best option.



Good to hear from you, but sorry to hear you have been having a rough time  Don't forget, you can post your meter readings here for comments and suggestions if there are any that are puzzling you. I haven't used SmartPix personally - have you asked Roche for their free AccuChek 360 software? That doesn't use a browser, so might be easier for you to use on your set up (this is what I use).


----------



## Locar

Hi, Nice to chat again. I was looking at the 360 info online which might suit me better.  Roche have tech support Mon to Fri so I'll give them a call on Mon to see if they can banish the gremlins from my computer so I can upload the info or switch to the 360 software.  I'm starting fresh so readings are all over the place at the moment, different time blocks/insulin amounts so hopefully I'll have a better idea of where I'm at in a couple of weeks. Appreciate the reply.  Thank you.


----------



## Northerner

Locar said:


> Hi, Nice to chat again. I was looking at the 360 info online which might suit me better.  Roche have tech support Mon to Fri so I'll give them a call on Mon to see if they can banish the gremlins from my computer so I can upload the info or switch to the 360 software.  I'm starting fresh so readings are all over the place at the moment, different time blocks/insulin amounts so hopefully I'll have a better idea of where I'm at in a couple of weeks. Appreciate the reply.  Thank you.



Best approach is to try and get your basal right, and only change one thing at a time, I have found. The 360 is a bit clunky, but does the job for me  Good luck, let us know how things go!


----------



## cazscot

*Apologies*

Sorry I have been MIA for a few months. Been struggling a bit with things but getting back to normal - well normal for me ...  I am off to catch up on posts.


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> Sorry I have been MIA for a few months. Been struggling a bit with things but getting back to normal - well normal for me ...  I am off to catch up on posts.



Nice to see you back Carol


----------



## LINDAPILK

LINDAPILK said:


> Hi everyone - still herre lurking and looking-
> type 2 diagnosed july 2012 - been off Metformin since late October and awaiting Hb1ac results tsken last week - fairly confident won't be too bad! (7.1 % Oct)





RESULTS IN TODAY HB1AC 6.9 - NOT BADCONSIDERING 2 X HOLS AND XMAS IN THERE - CHLOESTEROL HAS GONE BACK UP THO FROM 5.5 TO 6.4


----------



## Northerner

LINDAPILK said:


> RESULTS IN TODAY HB1AC 6.9 - NOT BADCONSIDERING 2 X HOLS AND XMAS IN THERE - CHLOESTEROL HAS GONE BACK UP THO FROM 5.5 TO 6.4



Good result Linda - shame about the cholesterol though  Have you been given any advice to help get the number down?


----------



## wakman

Hello all im good. Results are crap and working on a new combination of medication and it getting better but still not right. Generally OK though hope you all are well


----------



## Northerner

wakman said:


> Hello all im good. Results are crap and working on a new combination of medication and it getting better but still not right. Generally OK though hope you all are well



Hope the new medication helps! Thanks for the update


----------



## Happyfeet

I've also been MIA -has been a bit up and down with my results- full of enthusiasm for healthy eating and exercise in Jan 2012..but went on holiday in October & fell by the wayside.
I don't know about other people but I find when I am lucky enough to get away that my eating regime causes problems for me - more so because I am a veggie..I ate omelettes/cheese salads and found it hard going to get any wholemeal breads or pastas etc. I came back feeling quite poorly. 
Of course I went off the rails as the winter weather set in. But despite that my hBa1c was good and cholest. 4.5, and most other tests ok tho' have to have BP monitor and another urine test..
So I am trying to be a 'born-again' healthy eater and will no doubt be back on the forum to try and help others rather than whinge about my lot.

Have also had invite to help diabetes research in SW research unit -so I feel a halo being polished as I type !!


----------



## Northerner

Happyfeet said:


> I've also been MIA -has been a bit up and down with my results- full of enthusiasm for healthy eating and exercise in Jan 2012..but went on holiday in October & fell by the wayside.
> I don't know about other people but I find when I am lucky enough to get away that my eating regime causes problems for me - more so because I am a veggie..I ate omelettes/cheese salads and found it hard going to get any wholemeal breads or pastas etc. I came back feeling quite poorly.
> Of course I went off the rails as the winter weather set in. But despite that my hBa1c was good and cholest. 4.5, and most other tests ok tho' have to have BP monitor and another urine test..
> So I am trying to be a 'born-again' healthy eater and will no doubt be back on the forum to try and help others rather than whinge about my lot.
> 
> Have also had invite to help diabetes research in SW research unit -so I feel a halo being polished as I type !!



Great to hear from you again HappyFeet! I hope your new-found determination pays off  Hope the tests and BP are OK, and well done fr getting involved in research - it's good to put something back


----------



## pippin

I am pleased to report despite all my worries dad has received his HbA1c result today and it hasn't gone higher it is 36.6 mmol/mol 

He had his retinopathy last month one eye was clear but they couldn't get a clear photo of his other eye (suspected cataract) think he has been referred for another test but I remember the optician mentioned a few years ago there was a glimmer of one (if that's how to describe it) I'm worried about this but dad is in great form.

We have to reduce testing a bit but the nurse wishes everyone was as keen as we are to stick to all the rules. Dad is incredible with the way he has accepted changes he had to make even though he could eat a lot more. We will part find the strips as we both think its vital to managing day's diabetes


----------



## Northerner

pippin said:


> I am pleased to report despite all my worries dad has received his HbA1c result today and it hasn't gone higher it is 36.6 mmol/mol
> 
> He had his retinopathy last month one eye was clear but they couldn't get a clear photo of his other eye (suspected cataract) think he has been referred for another test but I remember the optician mentioned a few years ago there was a glimmer of one (if that's how to describe it) I'm worried about this but dad is in great form.
> 
> We have to reduce testing a bit but the nurse wishes everyone was as keen as we are to stick to all the rules. Dad is incredible with the way he has accepted changes he had to make even though he could eat a lot more. We will part find the strips as we both think its vital to managing day's diabetes



That is excellent news pippin, really pleased for you and your Dad  I had to translate to percentages as I still haven't got used to the new numbers, and I make it 5.5% which is pretty much spot-on!


----------



## pippin

Thank you Northerner I could hardly read the print out for tears! Anything we haven't learnt has been from this forum even though I hid when I was worried about dad's readings. We still refer to the books you recommend when I registered here. I think Gretchen has sold many copies of this book as we go on to recemmond it and even buy it for others, so thank you


----------



## Northerner

pippin said:


> Thank you Northerner I could hardly read the print out for tears! Anything we haven't learnt has been from this forum even though I hid when I was worried about dad's readings. We still refer to the books you recommend when I registered here. I think Gretchen has sold many copies of this book as we go on to recemmond it and even buy it for others, so thank you



You're very welcome, and it is you and your Dad who have done all the hard work!


----------



## gillian

hi, i read alot but dont post much, been type one diabetic for twenty six years over the last six years hab1c been between 10 and 11%. put on a pump in 2008 kept hab1c stable but no real improvement. had absess in cannanla site in 2011 then had a recent one in jan, general health not good getting cold after cold and lots of stress at work so had to come off pump and back on mdi and totally lost control, and totally rock bottom, so have to get back on track.so fingers crossed and alots of help and support from dsn.


----------



## Northerner

gillian said:


> hi, i read alot but dont post much, been type one diabetic for twenty six years over the last six years hab1c been between 10 and 11%. put on a pump in 2008 kept hab1c stable but no real improvement. had absess in cannanla site in 2011 then had a recent one in jan, general health not good getting cold after cold and lots of stress at work so had to come off pump and back on mdi and totally lost control, and totally rock bottom, so have to get back on track.so fingers crossed and alots of help and support from dsn.



Aw Gillian  It's great to hear from you, but so sorry you are having such a hard time with things. It can be a bit of a vicious circle when your levels are high, meaning you are more prone to infections and will find it more difficult to cope with stress - which will then raise your levels even more 

I hope that you can get things on a more even keel very soon - if there is anything we can do to help, do please let us know. Sometimes just sharing how you are feeling or any improvements, however small, can really help keep you motivated. Hope to hear more from you, let us know how things go


----------



## mercury05

*I,m Back*

Hi all, sorry, but i am guilty of only coming here when I need advice or to promote my own actions. I promise now that i will become a more active member and take part in any discussion I feel able to contribute to. My own update so far is I have been taking a more active volunteering role with Diabetes UK Scotland and am now doing peer support work and will be attending the Gathering in Glasgow next week to help staff a stand.


----------



## Northerner

mercury05 said:


> Hi all, sorry, but i am guilty of only coming here when I need advice or to promote my own actions. I promise now that i will become a more active member and take part in any discussion I feel able to contribute to. My own update so far is I have been taking a more active volunteering role with Diabetes UK Scotland and am now doing peer support work and will be attending the Gathering in Glasgow next week to help staff a stand.



No need to apologise! You are taking a very active part in supporting people with diabetes, so a big 'well done' from me  Don't forget to spread the word about the forum amongst the people you encounter


----------



## Cat1964

mercury05 said:


> Hi all, sorry, but i am guilty of only coming here when I need advice or to promote my own actions. I promise now that i will become a more active member and take part in any discussion I feel able to contribute to. My own update so far is I have been taking a more active volunteering role with Diabetes UK Scotland and am now doing peer support work and will be attending the Gathering in Glasgow next week to help staff a stand.




Where in Glasgow and when? Will there be info I can maybe pick up for me AND my family to help us all understand diabetes a lot better than we do???


----------



## melissaf

Hi mercury05

I would be keen to know about this event in Glasgow too - I have googled but found no results - is it an event open to the public (where & when too - if it is)

Thanks
Melissa


----------



## LeeLee

Maybe this?  In the absence of another answer, have a look!
http://wellbeingmeasure.wordpress.com/2013/01/23/the-gathering-glasgow-2013/


----------



## grandma

haventposted on latley but have been on but not mutch as you all know what with the grandkids living hear now and still ging through the courts and all the paperwork I have to do for that.
And then theres the homework you have do do for the school its a nightmare and now the boys are out at cubs karate and boys club and Im the only one that drives so taxi as well.
But they are worth it after all they have been through. We are back in court next month and just hope its all over with then so Ill keep nipping on now and then when I have the time.
Dont think I would have mannaged with out this pump and all you lot thanks for your help


----------



## HOBIE

Hi Grandma, good to hear from you !  Will be over in keswick at easter so will have to have a meet. Sounds like you are busy & i know you will be doing good for the boys.


----------



## Northerner

Hi grandma, I hope everything is resolved with the boys very soon to give you more time to get things done  Take care.


----------



## grandma

HOBIE said:


> Hi Grandma, good to hear from you !  Will be over in keswick at easter so will have to have a meet. Sounds like you are busy & i know you will be doing good for the boys.



hope to see you there this time, boys are doing fine starting to get things sorted with there Mam a bit and the eldest one will go and stay with her on Friday nights as she is now on her own (no boyfriend) but the youngest wont go at all, hes still a bit mixed up and angree about everything he says he will go when he wants so just going to leve him to make up his own mind.
So hope to see you at Easter need a good day out let me know when


----------



## grandma

Northerner said:


> Hi grandma, I hope everything is resolved with the boys very soon to give you more time to get things done  Take care.



thanks lookes like the boys will stay hear for good thats what they want so things are going well.
Not doing bad with the pump eather go back to see the Doctor on 21st had a few ups and downs but not bad mostley in range and on track been ok with it realy so things looking up with that and the boys feeling better about everything and feeling well in myself its hard looking after 2 young ones.


----------



## casey

Hi everyone
I am still suffering with mental health illness, can't seem to get better anymore.  Marriage problems, on top, are not helping in the least. I have nobody at all that I can trust anymore, everyone always lets me down. Sorry to sound so miserable, but that is how I am right now. I still look in here often though and read the posts.


----------



## Northerner

casey said:


> Hi everyone
> I am still suffering with mental health illness, can't seem to get better anymore.  Marriage problems, on top, are not helping in the least. I have nobody at all that I can trust anymore, everyone always lets me down. Sorry to sound so miserable, but that is how I am right now. I still look in here often though and read the posts.



Hi casey, sorry to hear things are not going well for you. Remember that you are always welcome here, so please let us know if you need some supporting and friendly voices and {{{hugs}}}. I hope things start to improve for you soon


----------



## Flutterby

Hi everyone, I'm sorry I haven't been on here much.  I know that I speak with some of you on facebook but I just don't seem to have much time these days.  I've been a bit bogged down lately with people around me who are ill.  I have a friend going through Chemo for Leukaemia, another friend with bladder cancer who is really very poorly and not eating, he needs chemo but isn't well enough, I have a friend with a suspicious shadow on her lung and one with an inherited blood condition that makes her susceptible to blood clots.  It just doesn't seem to stop and so I seem to be making cards for people, writing letters, visiting those I am able to etc etc.

To top it all (and I hope I don't upset anyone newly diagnosed - this is partly why I haven't wanted to mention it) a friend from the church I go to is type one and has had ongoing problems with his foot after a minor infection.  Following the removal of one and then another toe he has gone into hospital for amputation below the knee today.  I am really shaken by this and it made me feel I didn't want to even think about diabetes.  I have felt so angry with it for causing my stroke and now for my friend to lose his leg.

Anyway I have made contact with you all now and will take a look through the other posts.  I will try and pop in from time to time but at least you know why I'm occupied elsewhere.

Best wishes to all, Love Karen.x


----------



## Northerner

Karen, you have so much to deal with  Thank you for updating us, hope there are positive outcomes for your friends. Call in when you can, and take care of yourself too


----------



## Flutterby

Thank you Alan.


----------



## AJLang

Massive hugs Karen x


----------



## Flutterby

Thank you Amanda.  Much appreciated. xx


----------



## Ellie Jones

Hi all, 

I do pop in once in a while, but after many years of support forums I'm having a break, not sure when I shall pick back up on forums again as pretty busy one way and another at the moment, 

But will continue to pop in to see how everybody getting on though


----------



## Northerner

Ellie Jones said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I do pop in once in a while, but after many years of support forums I'm having a break, not sure when I shall pick back up on forums again as pretty busy one way and another at the moment,
> 
> But will continue to pop in to see how everybody getting on though



Nice to hear from you Ellie  Hope that Ellie and Jones are well, and Les of course! Take care


----------



## Bluebaldybob

*Hi*

Hello all. I haven't been on for a while, but I have been popping in from time to time to see whats been happening. I hope this finds everyone doing (and keeping) well.
Alesha is doing well and her HbA1c has been 6.5 and under last couple of tests. We are still waiting for the pump despite being told we are on the list and wouldn't be long. (Won't hold my breath) My last Hba1c was 6.5 (I'm type 2 dx last year, thankfully no problem with the Metformin) and I've managed to lose 1 and a half stone. Life is still positive and Alesha takes each day in her stride.
Take care everyone


----------



## Northerner

Bluebaldybob said:


> Hello all. I haven't been on for a while, but I have been popping in from time to time to see whats been happening. I hope this finds everyone doing (and keeping) well.
> Alesha is doing well and her HbA1c has been 6.5 and under last couple of tests. We are still waiting for the pump despite being told we are on the list and wouldn't be long. (Won't hold my breath) My last Hba1c was 6.5 (I'm type 2 dx last year, thankfully no problem with the Metformin) and I've managed to lose 1 and a half stone. Life is still positive and Alesha takes each day in her stride.
> Take care everyone



Great to hear such good results Bob - well done to you and Alesha, and particularly well done on losing that weight!  Hope the pump comes sooner rather than later!


----------



## shirl

*Hi all*

Hello all,

so sorry I haven't been around lately. 

Things have been rather hectic as I have been having to stay with my in-laws (both will be 80 this year), for the last 3 wks, Sat. to Thurs., my mil has been very poorly with a servere chest infection. We have at least, with her agreement, arranged a carer for her personal needs and for her to have aids to help her walk etc. She also has Osteoporosis which has an effect as to how we handle/care for her. 

Fortunately Nath is a little happier atm and has an appointment with a psycologist in early April, so hopefully he will get the specialist help he needs. 

Hope everyone is doing as well as they can,

take care,

Shirl x


----------



## Northerner

Hi Shirl, good to hear from you  Wishing you and your family all the best


----------



## HOBIE

I have been reading a lot of the names on hear & "Northener" has replied to 99.9% of them. There is a LOT     Good 4U Northy


----------



## rossi_mac

Do I qualify as MIA?

If I do I is fine, had eye test thingy this week all seemed fine, results will follow.

Life is grand, boy growing fast, work carzy busy, still not getting enough shed time, decorating front room at the mo!

Hope you are all well and getting some good numbers lottery or glucose levels!

Stay safe, 

Rossi


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> Do I qualify as MIA?
> 
> If I do I is fine, had eye test thingy this week all seemed fine, results will follow.
> 
> Life is grand, boy growing fast, work carzy busy, still not getting enough shed time, decorating front room at the mo!
> 
> Hope you are all well and getting some good numbers lottery or glucose levels!
> 
> Stay safe,
> 
> Rossi



Great to hear from you Rossi, glad to hear all is going well! About time you finished all those renovations though!


----------



## Rivki061

Just a quick hello,I've been rather unsociable  lately due to life being rather busy with one thing or another,work,vets visits for all the cats and my daughter is home for a few weeks from studying overseas.
 I had my diabetic foot check recently and I was told that my feet are in perfect condition which was very good to hear.

 Wishing everyone well and I must work on my sociable skills!


----------



## Northerner

Rivki061 said:


> Just a quick hello,I've been rather unsociable  lately due to life being rather busy with one thing or another,work,vets visits for all the cats and my daughter is home for a few weeks from studying overseas.
> I had my diabetic foot check recently and I was told that my feet are in perfect condition which was very good to hear.
> 
> Wishing everyone well and I must work on my sociable skills!



Yes, you must!  Lovely to hear from you and great news about the plates (of meat )


----------



## Rivki061

Northerner said:


> Yes, you must!  Lovely to hear from you and great news about the plates (of meat )



Thank you Northerner and see I have managed to post twice in the same day so perhaps I'm improving already!


----------



## Northerner

Rivki061 said:


> Thank you Northerner and see I have managed to post twice in the same day so perhaps I'm improving already!



Hehe! I'm having trouble keeping up!


----------



## Rivki061

Northerner said:


> Hehe! I'm having trouble keeping up!



 Very funny!


----------



## Jimbo

Hi all, I only seem to have time for lurking these days, I look in and try to keep up, but obviously not as often as I should. My last visit notification says it was almost a month since I last checked in  
I have managed to maintain the weight loss I had at 14 & a 1/2 stone even over Crimbo so that's about 4/5 months now in total and I'm due at the diabetic clinic to get all my numbers checked in ...two weeks so, I will try to update the info then. Hoping everyone is well and looking after themselves, take care now!


----------



## Steff

Hi Jimbo,

Nice to see you popping in the forum, pleased you kept your weight steady over the Xmas period,good luck seeing nurse for your hba in few weeks.


----------



## Jimbo

Steff said:


> Hi Jimbo,
> 
> Nice to see you popping in the forum, pleased you kept your weight steady over the Xmas period,good luck seeing nurse for your hba in few weeks.



Thanks Steff, I can always rely on you for support.


----------



## lanzlady

Not posted for long time but still keep up with all op posts 



Lanzlady


----------



## Northerner

lanzlady said:


> Not posted for long time but still keep up with all op posts
> 
> 
> 
> Lanzlady



Hi lanzlady, nice to hear from you and glad to hear you are still reading  Hoping all is well with you!


----------



## sweetsatin

Hi all I'm still around, had a few health problems but getting there, I do still pop in and look around when I can.
Hope you are all as well as can be expected.


----------



## HOBIE

Where are you ??  So many names ??


----------



## Northerner

sweetsatin said:


> Hi all I'm still around, had a few health problems but getting there, I do still pop in and look around when I can.
> Hope you are all as well as can be expected.



Hi sweetsatin, lovely to hear from you  I'm sorry to hear you've had health problems, I hope that you are on the road to recovery


----------



## cakemaker

I look in from time to time but we've had a horrible 18months; My Dad got very ill then died, mum then got very depressed so I had to spend a lot of time with her and Dad before that. Also I didn't have a computer for a while. Any way... I'm back.

Unfortunately for my husband (T2) he had to fend for himself quite a bit and ended up eating a lot of 'ready meals'. He had been complaining about 'thick heads', dizziness and generally unwell but he seems to be better now that I'm back looking after him. I'm not sure though if it's diabetes or me not being here that causes him to feel unwell. He gets really grumpy and irritable! He had his medication increased a while back and has regular blood tests but our GP hasn't suggested that he should test himself and I feel he should.

We argue about what he can and can't eat. A friend of his has recently been diagnosed with T2 and is telling my husband contradicting things to what I read. For example, he says he mustn't eat peas but then he takes a load of sausage rolls to golf for them to snack on. It's only once a week so I suppose it's not too bad. 
Our GP gave us a diet which says that he should eat one portion of pulses every day so I assume peas are ok occasionally but pastry is a NO NO! and sausages should only be eaten occasionally as they both have cholesterol problems. 

This was supposed to be the year we were aiming to get fit but it hasn't happened yet. He now has to have a buggy for golf but would like to get back to walking a few holes. We had a walk yesterday and planned to do the same today but ended up doing nothing! He wanted to go out this morning but I wanted to get my ironing done. When I was ready later he didn't want to go. It's really hard getting him enthused so I suppose I ought to go when he feels like it.


----------



## Northerner

Hi cakemaker, nice to hear from you again, but so sorry to hear about the awful time you have been having  If your husband's blood sugar levels are elevated then it is likely to be making him grumpy and lethargic, so it may not be all his fault! I would recommend making a food diary so that you know exactly where you stand with the diet you are having - record in particular the carb content of anything you eat and drink, and this will help build up a picture of where you might be able to make healthier choices, either by reducing portion sizes of certain items or substituting items with more 'diabetes-friendly' ones. 

If you can, get a copy of The GL Diet for Dummies - this describes a way of selecting food which will have a slow and steady impact on blood sugar levels. Ideally, he should also be testing his levels before and one or two hours after eating so that he can see the actual effect of the meal on his levels. But do start with that diary, and if you would like you could post the details here and we will try and help you with some suggestions 

It's hard to begin with, but if you can persuade him to get things on track, and get him out of doors for a daily walk, then hopefully he will quickly feel the benefits and start to feel much brighter and more positive about things - this can be a big encouragement to improve further. Let us know how things go, we are here to help in any way we can


----------



## cakemaker

Hi Northerner,
Thanks for the support and advice.
I started a food diary some time back and was supprised as to what and how much we were actually eating. I had intended to start it again so I definitely will now..... starting from today.

I made it as a spread sheet and noted all the carb and cal contents (approx) of all the food items. Luckily I have time to study a bit, so I checked out websites and on food packaging just what the carb and cal values were of the food we eat. It made me quite aware of some of the hidden carbs and sugars. It also made me aware of where I can cut back.

I have always cooked; mostly from scratch (it's a lot cheaper and healthier). We had a B&B before retiring so I cooked a lot and thought I knew a bit about food but I was surprised about sugar and carb levels in some foods I thought were good for you. We eat a lot of pulses. I make bean salads and add chick peas or lentils to currys but we were eating twice the suggested portion sizes. I have changed to eating more brown rice and wholewheat pasta but much smaller portions and bulking up with extra veg. After years of cooking for many I find it hard to cook for two. However, I now plate up a third plate if I cook too much and have it for lunch the next day whereas before we would have just had seconds. I rarely make cakes any more; only when we have a 'do' and I make our guests take home what's left.

My husband is due for another blood test in a couple of months. The GP who is very nice and takes his time to explain things has been treating my husbands diabetes for several years now; firstly by keeping an eye on him with regular blood tests and advice on diet and in the last three years with medication but he has never sent him to see a specialist. I think it's about time he saw one.
I think that you right about testing before and after a meal, that way we'll see how different foods affect him so he really needs to discuss this with the GP.
Thanks again
Cakemaker


----------



## Northerner

cakemaker said:


> My husband is due for another blood test in a couple of months. The GP who is very nice and takes his time to explain things has been treating my husbands diabetes for several years now; firstly by keeping an eye on him with regular blood tests and advice on diet and in the last three years with medication but he has never sent him to see a specialist. I think it's about time he saw one.
> I think that you right about testing before and after a meal, that way we'll see how different foods affect him so he really needs to discuss this with the GP.
> Thanks again
> Cakemaker



I hope that the tests come out OK, and it would be really good if your GP would prescribe some test strips, if only for a while as you get familiar with what he is able to tolerate well, and what needs to be avoided or reserved for the occasional treat  Your GP may be reluctant, due to cost, but I think it is the only way that your husband can fully appreciate what is happening to his levels, and perhaps be a spur to make improvements. As long as the testing is efficient, and each test provides you with extra information to help manage his diabetes, then each test is useful. Let us know how things go, or if you have any questions!


----------



## yorksman

Northerner said:


> From time to time we notice that people who used to post here seem to have stopped and it's always a mystery why.



Well as you ask, since my introductory post I have lost a further 7 kg bringing it up to a total of 26 kg since christmas. After the initial high rate of loss, things have slowed down to something like 1 kg every 9 days or so. All self monitored blood glucose scores continue to reduce with about 40% of fasting scores in the 4s, 50% in the 5s and 10% in the low 6s. Post meal scores tend to be about 40% in the 5s, 55% in the low to mid 6s and a few in the low 7s. Exercise is 3 x 10 mins per day moderate, roughy 1 hour after every meal. I do skip an exercise session if I do say an hours work in the garden.


I eat well. I avoid all the obvious sugary stuff, sweets, biscuits, chocolate bars, buns, sugary drinks etc and also avoid stuff made with white flour, mashed potatoes, white rice etc but I do experiment a lot with wholegrains and find wholegrain pasta is OK, parboiled brown rice is fine, pearl barley, new potatoes, bread with rye mixed with wholemeal flour etc are all fine. I cut the excess fat off meats like bacon and spread things like butter thinly.

I had a fish week, smoked trout, smoked tuna, smoked salmon, Arbroath smokies (I'd visited the Port of Lancaster Smokehouse at Glasson), and tins of mackerel, king prawns and jars of rollmop herring. These were all served either with crusty fresh rye breads, a handful of new potatoes boiled, brown rice, olives and other salad stuff. I had one day where I had three readings in the 3s and a great number in the 4s. I think all the post meal readings never got out of the 5s.

It would probably be a good idea to have a couple of fish days in the week as it certainly seems to work.


----------



## Northerner

yorksman said:


> Well as you ask, since my introductory post I have lost a further 7 kg bringing it up to a total of 26 kg since christmas. After the initial high rate of loss, things have slowed down to something like 1 kg every 9 days or so. All self monitored blood glucose scores continue to reduce with about 40% of fasting scores in the 4s, 50% in the 5s and 10% in the low 6s. Post meal scores tend to be about 40% in the 5s, 55% in the low to mid 6s and a few in the low 7s. Exercise is 3 x 10 mins per day moderate, roughy 1 hour after every meal. I do skip an exercise session if I do say an hours work in the garden.
> 
> 
> I eat well. I avoid all the obvious sugary stuff, sweets, biscuits, chocolate bars, buns, sugary drinks etc and also avoid stuff made with white flour, mashed potatoes, white rice etc but I do experiment a lot with wholegrains and find wholegrain pasta is OK, parboiled brown rice is fine, pearl barley, new potatoes, bread with rye mixed with wholemeal flour etc are all fine. I cut the excess fat off meats like bacon and spread things like butter thinly.
> 
> I had a fish week, smoked trout, smoked tuna, smoked salmon, Arbroath smokies (I'd visited the Port of Lancaster Smokehouse at Glasson), and tins of mackerel, king prawns and jars of rollmop herring. These were all served either with crusty fresh rye breads, a handful of new potatoes boiled, brown rice, olives and other salad stuff. I had one day where I had three readings in the 3s and a great number in the 4s. I think all the post meal readings never got out of the 5s.
> 
> It would probably be a good idea to have a couple of fish days in the week as it certainly seems to work.



Excellent yorksman, well done - good to see all your hard work is paying off. Those are excellent results, and a great weight loss too, sounds like you've really got to grips with things


----------



## yorksman

Thanks Northerner.

I was meaning to ask, are you are true northerner, ie north of the Humber - Mersey line or just a northerner relative to Southampton, ie from Northampton which true northerners would still consider 'dun suth'.?


----------



## HOBIE

It is interesting here what some folk have been upto.  Good to hear from MIA people


----------



## Northerner

yorksman said:


> Thanks Northerner.
> 
> I was meaning to ask, are you are true northerner, ie north of the Humber - Mersey line or just a northerner relative to Southampton, ie from Northampton which true northerners would still consider 'dun suth'.?



I'm originally from Brighouse in West Yorkshire and spent 20 years in Sheffield before I moved south for work  So I was a Northerner even when I was in Sheffield! Have to say though, it did surprise me the first time I travelled from Sheffield to Newcastle - hadn't realised how much further north it was, almost the same distance from Sheffield as London was in the other direction!


----------



## HOBIE

Only propper Northeners Know !  When down south i love the signs on motorway "NORTH" !


----------



## Steff

HOBIE said:


> Only propper Northeners Know !  When down south i love the signs on motorway "NORTH" !



Lol me to


----------



## yorksman

I know Brighouse well. I used to go to the Jade Garden when it was on Commerical Street and before it moved to the old Bradford Road. It's now called the Great Wall. The previous owner Tony hot footed it back to Hong Kong due to some VAT irregularities 

Brighouse is on the Paulinus Way which in this part of the world follows the river Calder from Dewsbury to Todmorden. The Paulinus Way is the route by which Christianity was introduced, from the Minster in Dewsbury, a minster being the place that sent the missionaries out. I always think they missed Brighouse out. 

Not that my home town of Huddersfield is any better. John Wesley wrote:

"I rode over the mountains to Huddersfield. A wilder people I never saw in England. The men, women and children filled the streets and seemed just ready to devour us" and he'd just come through Manchester!


----------



## yorksman

HOBIE said:


> Only propper Northeners Know !  When down south i love the signs on motorway "NORTH" !




LOL yes. It may as well say "This Way. Quick."


----------



## Northerner

yorksman said:


> I know Brighouse well. I used to go to the Jade Garden when it was on Commerical Street and before it moved to the old Bradford Road. It's now called the Great Wall. The previous owner Tony hot footed it back to Hong Kong due to some VAT irregularities
> 
> Brighouse is on the Paulinus Way which in this part of the world follows the river Calder from Dewsbury to Todmorden. The Paulinus Way is the route by which Christianity was introduced, from the Minster in Dewsbury, a minster being the place that sent the missionaries out. I always think they missed Brighouse out.
> 
> Not that my home town of Huddersfield is any better. John Wesley wrote:
> 
> "I rode over the mountains to Huddersfield. A wilder people I never saw in England. The men, women and children filled the streets and seemed just ready to devour us" and he'd just come through Manchester!



It's a small world!  I have loads of relatives in Todmorden because that's where my grandmother was from originally. Brighouse really suffered when they built the M62 and built the ring road bypassing the town and closed that section of Bradford Road - everyone just started driving straight past!


----------



## teapot8910

Hi everyone

 I've popped in a few times to lurk but haven't felt like posting due to on/off burnout. Just got back from a lovely holiday, went with a different attitude and got better BG results than last time  Got my HbA1c results in the next few weeks and am looking into entering a DUK fundraising event 

Hope you are well and enjoying the BH

Em x


----------



## Northerner

teapot8910 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I've popped in a few times to lurk but haven't felt like posting due to on/off burnout. Just got back from a lovely holiday, went with a different attitude and got better BG results than last time  Got my HbA1c results in the next few weeks and am looking into entering a DUK fundraising event
> 
> Hope you are well and enjoying the BH
> 
> Em x



Hiya Em, lovely to hear from you! Good to hear you had a great holiday and have returned in such a positive frame of mind - sounds like you needed it!

Good luck with the HbA1c, do let us know how things go, and good luck with the event you choose! Hope to see you at one of the Meets sometime this year!


----------



## Steff

teapot8910 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I've popped in a few times to lurk but haven't felt like posting due to on/off burnout. Just got back from a lovely holiday, went with a different attitude and got better BG results than last time  Got my HbA1c results in the next few weeks and am looking into entering a DUK fundraising event
> 
> Hope you are well and enjoying the BH
> 
> Em x



Emma ,

Hi lovely to hear from you hope the hbA results are a good one and you come back and let us know, good luck with the fundrasing event x


----------



## AndyS

Hi Everyone

Hope your all doing well.

Sorry I haven't really been around much lately.  

Life has been a bit crazy.  Diabetes wise overall not brilliant, passed between hospital and surgery and anyone else who feels like having a dig.

In the process of being made redundant after being at same company 15 years.  Last meeting they advised to go and see my Doctor "you look absolutely grim" and your health has deteriorated over the last 6 months we are concerned about you.....

Can you beleive I am sat humming this tune whilst typing this  xx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ


----------



## Northerner

AndyS said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Hope your all doing well.
> 
> Sorry I haven't really been around much lately.
> 
> Life has been a bit crazy.  Diabetes wise overall not brilliant, passed between hospital and surgery and anyone else who feels like having a dig.
> 
> In the process of being made redundant after being at same company 15 years.  Last meeting they advised to go and see my Doctor "you look absolutely grim" and your health has deteriorated over the last 6 months we are concerned about you.....
> 
> Can you beleive I am sat humming this tune whilst typing this  xx
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ



Andy, I guessed what the tune would be before I clicked on the link! Really sorry to hear about the job, that really sucks  Do you have anything in the pipeline? I do hope that you are able to find something soon, that you enjoy and treats you well. I imagine that the stress over possible redundancies hasn't helped with your health, I know mine suffered when I was in a similar situation. You are an intelligent, caring and generous person, so hopefully someone will recognise those qualities and snap you up. Try to take a little time for yourself to rebuild your health and strength, and remember we are here to support you whatever your concerns.

Take care, and let us know how things go {{{AndyS}}}


----------



## AndyS

Hi Alan

That's such a lovely reply, thank you so much.

I was speaking to my elderly neighbour earlier and said I'm thinking of giving up the stresses and strains of working in IT and becoming a pole dancer.  I haven't heard anything from next door all night 

Cheers

Andy


----------



## smithgareth

Hi everyone, 
I'm a terrible poster, haven't been on for a year!!
Anyway I'm back and gonna try to post a little more. 
Gareth


----------



## Northerner

smithgareth said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm a terrible poster, haven't been on for a year!!
> Anyway I'm back and gonna try to post a little more.
> Gareth



Nice to hear from you again Gareth


----------



## Marier

Hi  Im still here  look everyday    don't  post much but still love to have wee look see how everyone getting on good or bad   Im still loving my Pump  despite  having lots of difficultys to start with  some day  I just don't understand Diabetes   get few good day BG results  and other  clearly  something not right just plod on though   Do love Temp Basal for exrcise hope everyone is doing good 
x Marie


----------



## Northerner

Hi Marie, great to hear that your pump is making things so much better for you  I think that however we control our diabetes there will always be days when it behaves as if everything we thought we knew is wrong!


----------



## sweetsatin

Hi Northerner Steff & all 
Just popped in to say hello, I am now back on track after gong on a 6 week diabetes cookery course with a wonderful lady and a fantastic group of people I was with. 
My local diabetes support group funded half the costs but was well worth it.


----------



## Northerner

sweetsatin said:


> Hi Northerner Steff & all
> Just popped in to say hello, I am now back on track after gong on a 6 week diabetes cookery course with a wonderful lady and a fantastic group of people I was with.
> My local diabetes support group funded half the costs but was well worth it.



Great to hear!


----------



## Tezzz

Howdy. I'm still plodding along. I still lurk here from time to time. Still not feeling too sociable so I generally stay in if not at *W*. That's depression for you.  Part of me wants to come to a meet again though I'm not sure when. 

My HbA1c is still in the 5% club. It's  blinkin' hard work. I'm determined to not go blind. I've got the Metformin down from 3 to 2 a day though I still need the Sitagliptin. It brings BG down quite quicker after meals. Still doing low carb though I did weaken last week... I'm not tellin' but I enjoyed it.

I fell in the snow in March and put my back out so walkies hurt though it's getting better.  I still get twinges.

I'm saving ?5 a week for a  jukebox (one that plays 45s) - at least another 4 years to go me thinks... I set my heart on a Wurlitzer One More Time.

My new car fantasy has been cancelled. Gonna do up Ethel (the Escort) instead. I bought a boiler suit... and now I need some knuckle protectors... and a swear box (for charity of course)...

So that's me... Take care everyone.

PS I hope Brighton beat the other team tonight... Fingers crossed...


----------



## Steff

Tez lovely to hear from you, your always mentioned at the meets huni x hope to see you again soon, keep in touch and stay strong


----------



## bigheadmike

been posted to Germany and access to computer has been limited.

hope you guys are all OK.

mike.


----------



## Northerner

bigheadmike said:


> been posted to Germany and access to computer has been limited.
> 
> hope you guys are all OK.
> 
> mike.



Hi Mike, good to hear from you again  Hope you have a good team over there to help you with your diabetes


----------



## Phil65

bigheadmike said:


> been posted to Germany and access to computer has been limited.
> 
> hope you guys are all OK.
> 
> mike.



Hi Mike, glad they haven't md'd you yet, were you affected by the redundancies? I left in 2005 after 22, made WO2 after being diagnosed with type 1 as a sgt.....so not too bad. Also whenever you leave make sure you apply for a war pension....you can't prove that the army was attributable to your diabetes and they can't disprove it!  Feel free to pm if you wish. Enjoy the land of LOA!


----------



## Andy HB

I just want to wish you all the very best.

Andy


----------



## Natalie123

*I'm back!*

Hi all,

I'm still alive and well! Pump is going well. Still having a few hypos and high readings but things are improving. Have put on a lot of weight (comfort eating) so I joined Weight Watchers Online today. To be honest it is a lot harder than I expected. I think I usually eat more than half my daily points allowance in one meal usually. I am going to have to find some more lower carb recipes (my diet was low fat ish before but it seems I was eating too much in general...)

Hope everyone is doing well,

Natalie x


----------



## Northerner

Natalie123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm still alive and well! Pump is going well. Still having a few hypos and high readings but things are improving. Have put on a lot of weight (comfort eating) so I joined Weight Watchers Online today. To be honest it is a lot harder than I expected. I think I usually eat more than half my daily points allowance in one meal usually. I am going to have to find some more lower carb recipes (my diet was low fat ish before but it seems I was eating too much in general...)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well,
> 
> Natalie x



Really lovely to hear from you again Natalie!  Hope the diet goes well for you - remember you'll get lots of help and support here if you need it!


----------



## Natalie123

Thanks Alan  I'm already picking the brains of the weight loss group!


----------



## AJLang

Hi Natalie it's great to hear from you.  I had been wondering how you were.  I completely understand about the pump and weight gain - I did exactly the same after going on my pump when I went through a period of comfort eating because of problems with my doggy etc. I've now lost twelve pounds with WW online but it has been very difficult and I haven't always kept to the plan! I also need to limit exercise because of my ME which doesn't help but the weight can be lost.  If you look at my thread "I can do this" under the weight loss thread you can read how I've got on with it x


----------



## suebee123

sorry but don't come on very often, things are ok it the moment with diabetes, there a diabetes group starting up in Tetbury so going tonight. thing is I never know what to say and it always looks like I am moaning which I am not, but like my mother would say its best not to say nothing at all.


----------



## Northerner

suebee123 said:


> sorry but don't come on very often, things are ok it the moment with diabetes, there a diabetes group starting up in Tetbury so going tonight. thing is I never know what to say and it always looks like I am moaning which I am not, but like my mother would say its best not to say nothing at all.



Hi Suebee, nice to hear from you again and pleased that you are managing your diabetes well  Hope the meeting goes well - why not tell the others about the forum as an extra avenue of support? Let us know how things go!


----------



## Steff

Hi Nat lovely to see you posting hun x


----------



## Natalie123

AJLang said:


> Hi Natalie it's great to hear from you.  I had been wondering how you were.  I completely understand about the pump and weight gain - I did exactly the same after going on my pump when I went through a period of comfort eating because of problems with my doggy etc. I've now lost twelve pounds with WW online but it has been very difficult and I haven't always kept to the plan! I also need to limit exercise because of my ME which doesn't help but the weight can be lost.  If you look at my thread "I can do this" under the weight loss thread you can read how I've got on with it x



Hi AJ thanks for your message. I too struggle because of Chronic Fatigue and am putting more effort into working out what exercise I can do in small amounts. I have found that exercise in the evening is easier for some reason - a short walk before dinner is do-able. I will definitely have a look at your thread. Thanks again x


----------



## AnnW

I have returned, I posted on another thread. I feel much better getting in touch with you guys !! Had a tough time but I hope I am back on track again now... getting some weight off again , that is the next thing


----------



## Northerner

AnnW said:


> I have returned, I posted on another thread. I feel much better getting in touch with you guys !! Had a tough time but I hope I am back on track again now... getting some weight off again , that is the next thing



Great to see you back Ann  I'm sure that once you get over the infection you will be back on track with everything


----------



## AnnW

Thanks Alan, I do hope see, it is all a bit scary again ... reading of 26 just now !!! I suppose I have to breath though ... steroids ! thanks for all your support


----------



## rossi_mac

never sure how long I need to be away to qualify posting in here!

Anyhoo all good with us thanks had some bloods taken for a mid year hba1c check up, hmm will i stay under 7? No idea had good months and not so good months, certainly no great months.

Hope all crackling with you guys & gals.

Play safe, but make sure you do play 

Rossi.


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> never sure how long I need to be away to qualify posting in here!
> 
> Anyhoo all good with us thanks had some bloods taken for a mid year hba1c check up, hmm will i stay under 7? No idea had good months and not so good months, certainly no great months.
> 
> Hope all crackling with you guys & gals.
> 
> Play safe, but make sure you do play
> 
> Rossi.



Good to hear from you Rossi, hope the results are good


----------



## Andrew

*Long time no post*

I have been reading but not logging in  so I guess I do not registrer


----------



## caroleann

I am still here,i have been reading but not had much enthusiasm to post for a while.


----------



## Northerner

caroleann said:


> I am still here,i have been reading but not had much enthusiasm to post for a while.



Hi caroleann, nice to hear from you  Is it life in general, the hot weather, or perhaps other problems that are dampening your enthusiasm? Let us know if we can help in any way


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi,

Not posted since 02.09 due to not having such a good week.

First signs of starting with an awful headcold must've been on Monday evening 02.09 when i went up to bed early. Felt awful on Tuesday but worst day was Wednesday. Appetite during this  time  has just been to eat things which I really fancy and that wasn't much.

To throw things well and truly I phoned my GP surgery on Monday morning for an appointment for my ongoing cough  & catarrh (see below) and was told it would be 2 weeks before I could have an appointment!!

I phoned again on Thursday and was told the same. I asked for a telephone call from the DR and there was absolutely no doctors available. I even said on Monday & Thurday that I was Type 1 diabetic.

On Friday morning I tried a different approach and asked to speak to the triage nurse - we're not doing that system at the moment because we're a nurse down at the moment - i do know it's the nurse who normally looks after my diabetes - she'll be off for sometime as she fell down some concrete steps and broke her ankle in 2 places. I rang again after a half hour ponder and yes I could have a appointment with one of my favourite doctors at 10:00am.

Ongoing cough and catarrh
- I described my symptoms
- it's been going on for several weeks now where I wake in the early hours with a coughing fit and there's also catarrh there but it's clear not yellow
- the doctor shone the torch up my nose and listened to my chest and back
- her diagnosis was that my nasal passages have become very allergied
- I've been given a salt water nasal spray http://www.boots.com/en/Sterimar-Isotonic-100ml-100ml_9333/ which the doctor said won't cure but will help
- I've been given 2 boxes to be used twice a day which the doctor said should last a few weeks


----------



## AJLang

Sorry to hear that you've had such a bad week. I hope that you feel better soon x


----------



## AlisonM

Has anyone heard from Benny lately? I don't recall seeing him on the board for a while.


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> Has anyone heard from Benny lately? I don't recall seeing him on the board for a while.



was that the young guy whos partner was expecting


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> was that the young guy whos partner was expecting



Yes it is.
I miss Benny nice chap hope he's ok and comes back soon.


----------



## rhys's dad

hi everyone Rhys(my son type1 3 months in)hes doing great readings are cool around 5 and 8 odd high now and again but i suppose this is normal.
He had a lot of issues in the beginning but gettin sorted,been to cahms which was a great help next appointment in 1 week hope they see the progress got my son back cant quite believe the change in himmust be hard being a teenager with type 1 what with school etc but hes cool,eveything is cool as you can see im over the moon hehe thought we would never get there but you do.i know its still earlly days but  things can only get better.
thanks to you all havent posted much but replys hav been excelent hats off to you guys thanks
a little message to all the newly diagnosed teenagers and there parents you will get there and dont let it grind you down you are incontrol dont let it control you


----------



## gabriele

Hi Rhys's dad 

good luck to your son , I'm sure he will do fine .
But I think you are a real cool dad .


----------



## AlisonM

Pumper_Sue said:


> Yes it is.
> I miss Benny nice chap hope he's ok and comes back soon.



I can't recall when he said the baby was due. Perhaps they're knee deep in nappies by now and have no time for surfing.


----------



## delb t

Think baby was due sept 18th -hes not been on since the summer though


----------



## rhys's dad

gabriele said:


> Hi Rhys's dad
> 
> good luck to your son , I'm sure he will do fine .
> But I think you are a real cool dad .



thanks working on being a 40 year old teenager


----------



## bennyg70

Hiya guys

How lovely to see a couple of you have mentioned me, and Im very sorry for not posting in a while. I think a mixture of things caused me to take a little break, being busy at home, at work, at life and taking a slightly more relaxed approach to my diabetes. However Ive had a read every so often and glad to see everyone seems well!

Baby was due 18th september, and guess what!.... Were still flipping waiting, shes clinging on for dear life in there!!! (Im dying for my 2 weeks off!!  - Please dont take that too seriously )

Diabetes-wise. I could probably say I had a little lapse and discovered that I really like chocolate and other naughties... However I blame the preganancy. And its given me a lot of oppertunity to discover how I can and cant tolerate certain things. Ive also taken a  keen interest in tagging (Total accumulated glucose or something like that)... If anyone can remember my posts from previous, I probably bored everyone with my struggles with fat and proteins and how I dealt with them. I used to get away with a random shot of novarapid before bed, sometimes getting it wrong and leading too lows. However tagging ahs given me a more scientific approach and the last week of results since at least considering tagging meals has produced amazing results. Less lows, No highs and also able to eat in a more relaxed fashion mixing my carbs proteins and fat (All in moderation of course) tagging on MDI is hard work but definatley gives me some direction and isnt far different to what I was doing before.

My eyes are hanging on in there..I had a flureosciene angiogram as they thought things had worsened and the results showed that my right eye was fine, and the left had vessels growing and bleeds away from the centre and a scary amount of little dots...! I feel pretty positive though (It kind of gave me the kick up the bum to get back on track) The doctors say its a balance of risk vs benifit with laser, and at the moment he thinks Ill be OK without laser. Im happy to put it off as long as possible! im at 22 year a diabetic, id like to make it to 25 without laser.

Blood pressures down, I think this may be down to my relaxed attitude toward my diabetes. Weights up a few pounds but nothing drastic!

So, Hows the rest of you doing... Like I say Ive read a few things so a little up to date! But ill do some more reading and try and be more active as I have missed you guys  

Benny


----------



## Northerner

Great to hear from you Benny!  Do let us know when the little one finally arrives - I'm guessing you won't be taking the day off on Saturday to come to the Birmingham Forum Meet? 

Hope everything goes well!


----------



## bennyg70

I wouldnt have thought so Alan! However If its obvious nothings going to happen if it hasnt already happened by then, Ill jump on the train!

How are you and the eyes, I caught up with your thread and it looked like good news from the eyeball doc!


----------



## Northerner

bennyg70 said:


> I wouldnt have thought so Alan! However If its obvious nothings going to happen if it hasnt already happened by then, Ill jump on the train!
> 
> How are you and the eyes, I caught up with your thread and it looked like good news from the eyeball doc!



Yes, good thanks - no treatment required and don't have to go back for 9 months  Not what I expected when I got the letter saying there was 'significant damage' and I needed to go to the Eye Hospital, with a leaflet enclosed all about laser!


----------



## bennyg70

Northerner said:


> Yes, good thanks - no treatment required and don't have to go back for 9 months  Not what I expected when I got the letter saying there was 'significant damage' and I needed to go to the Eye Hospital, with a leaflet enclosed all about laser!



I know what you mean, Ive been clinging on and been on the edge of requiring laser for the last 5 years now. I seem to keep gaining an extra 3 months time and time and time and again. We shall see what the next apppointment brings in December!


----------



## Steff

Hi benny great to hear from u, baby is obvs cautious of this cold weather we are having and wants to stay in the warmth lol


----------



## AlisonM

bennyg70 said:


> Baby was due 18th september, and guess what!.... Were still flipping waiting, shes clinging on for dear life in there!!! (Im dying for my 2 weeks off!!  - Please dont take that too seriously )



Great to hear from you Benny.

There now, I was hoping she'd show up today. A really nice birthday present for me! Tell her I said to get a move on, it's not THAT cold out here.

I'm glad you're managing to avoid the surgery so far, long may it continue.


----------



## Cleo

Nice to hear from you Benny.  Hope your partner is hanging in there.  Nature is a funny thing .... When the baby is ready it WILL come out and then it will be calling all the shots so .... Guess you can try to enjoy the peace and quiet ?! . 

Do keep us posted and photos of the little one are always welcome hint hint nudge nudge !

Take care 
Cleo x


----------



## bennyg70

AlisonM said:


> Great to hear from you Benny.
> 
> There now, I was hoping she'd show up today. A really nice birthday present for me! Tell her I said to get a move on, it's not THAT cold out here.
> 
> I'm glad you're managing to avoid the surgery so far, long may it continue.



Thanks! Sorry she was a no show. SHes booked in for a sweep today so, fingers crossed it starts something! Ive tried talkign to her and I let her know that there is a lot of people awaiting her arrival, but she said no.

Its really embarrassing, we have people coming from the isle of wight, and newcastle to come see the baby this weekend.....What baby!


----------



## delb t

Great to see you back Benny


----------



## Jennywren

Hi everyone  , wow how times flys really didn't realise it has been over a year and a half since I last posted , I've changed my job and no longer work in a nursery (my employers were not very understanding towards my diabetes ) and now work for a big department store which I really enjoy my diabetes and pumping are going well , hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## Northerner

Jennywren said:


> Hi everyone  , wow how times flys really didn't realise it has been over a year and a half since I last posted , I've changed my job and no longer work in a nursery (my employers were not very understanding towards my diabetes ) and now work for a big department store which I really enjoy my diabetes and pumping are going well , hope everyone else is doing well xxx



Jenny! How wonderful to hear from you again!  Really pleased to hear that you have found a job you enjoy and that you are doing well! Don't be such a stranger!


----------



## Jennywren

Thank you Alan  how have you been ?


----------



## Northerner

Jennywren said:


> Thank you Alan  how have you been ?



I've been fine thank you - just had my review this morning and I am at 5.5% so can't complain at that!  We had a meet in Birmingham on Saturday which was good! It will be the forum's 5th birthday this November so am looking forward to celebrating that too


----------



## Steff

Jennywren said:


> Thank you Alan  how have you been ?



Jennnny how great to hear from u huni xxxx


----------



## twinnie

with kids and work i dont have the time that i used to but i think of this place often and i will try and be on here more {hangs head in shame } cause you guys have really help me in the past xxxxxxx


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> with kids and work i dont have the time that i used to but i think of this place often and i will try and be on here more {hangs head in shame } cause you guys have really help me in the past xxxxxxx



Lovely to hear from you again twinnie


----------



## Phil65

Sorry for being a stranger....lots going on in my life at the moment! I hope you are all well and your diabetes is behaving! Mine isn't too bad...having to tweek my basals again due to the recent temp drop.


----------



## Steff

Phil65 said:


> Sorry for being a stranger....lots going on in my life at the moment! I hope you are all well and your diabetes is behaving! Mine isn't too bad...having to tweek my basals again due to the recent temp drop.



Hi Phil good to hear from you, hope things sort themselves out for you.


----------



## Northerner

Phil65 said:


> Sorry for being a stranger....lots going on in my life at the moment! I hope you are all well and your diabetes is behaving! Mine isn't too bad...having to tweek my basals again due to the recent temp drop.



Nice to hear from you Phil  Hope it's mostly good things going on!


----------



## Andrew

*Sorry*

Between my own chores and jobs I have been chasing around after elderly parents -- who are doing their best to drive me round the twist -- they live 35 mile from me   but it may as well be 2 for the late night requests to nip over and run them in to town !!!  or hop in the attic to get something down  --   no time for my self at all it seems --   weeks and months are disappearing at a massive rate -- Oh and I have killed yet another computer --  windows update destroyed windows!"!!  not sure how that one work  --  hope to have it back some time next month----  have fun -- happy xmas and new year if I do not get a chance to log on before


----------



## Northerner

Happy Christmas Andrew, nice to hear from you again  I hope that you are managing well with your levels, despite all the rushing around! Take care


----------



## Pete H

Hi guys, first week back on track, sugar down from 11/14 in morning down to 7/8, also lost 3 pounds in weight, it's not easy as you all know especially this time of the year but want to stick with it, or should I say GOT to stick with it, next step want to get more exercise into my routine, busy time of the year now as I am working every day now till Xmas eve. Great to come on here and read how you guys cope with one thing or another, keep up the good work.


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Hi guys, first week back on track, sugar down from 11/14 in morning down to 7/8, also lost 3 pounds in weight, it's not easy as you all know especially this time of the year but want to stick with it, or should I say GOT to stick with it, next step want to get more exercise into my routine, busy time of the year now as I am working every day now till Xmas eve. Great to come on here and read how you guys cope with one thing or another, keep up the good work.



Good to hear Pete - things do become easier once you get into the habit and start feeling the benefits!


----------



## HOBIE

Giving this a bump !   Is anybody out there ?


----------



## Jimbo

Yes, lurking as usual.


----------



## Northerner

Jimbo said:


> Yes, lurking as usual.



Jimbo, good to see you are still reading, hope things are going OK for you


----------



## chattygirl197811

Hello my lovelies, Sorry not been on here for a month or so its been full on.  I've been on holiday (had a lovely cruise with parents on hand to help look after bubba) Bliss!! Since then just day to day life of juggling my business/baby/house/family/voluntary work. I lurk a bit and will chip in as often as I can. You've always made me feel so welcome and supported. I like to try and extend that to others on here when I can. I'm coming to New Forest meet in August! . I'm constantly tired but all is going ok. Apart from still struggling with basal/bolus regime on my own and hospital never received my GP referral I found out last week when I chased them-so the waiting continues!


----------



## Northerner

chattygirl197811 said:


> Hello my lovelies, Sorry not been on here for a month or so its been full on.  I've been on holiday (had a lovely cruise with parents on hand to help look after bubba) Bliss!! Since then just day to day life of juggling my business/baby/house/family/voluntary work. I lurk a bit and will chip in as often as I can. You've always made me feel so welcome and supported. I like to try and extend that to others on here when I can. I'm coming to New Forest meet in August! I'm constantly tired but all is going ok. Apart from still struggling with basal/bolus regime on my own and hospital never received my GP referral I found out last week when I chased them-so the waiting continues!



Lovely to hear from you - glad to hear you had a good holiday  Sorry to hear that your referral didn't go through, you really need that to happen - keep on the case! 

I look forward to seeing you again in August  If you can wangle it, we are having another meet in London in July!


----------



## Steff

CG glad you had a good hol lovely x

Jimbo good to see you having a lurk, hope your ok


----------



## Jimbo

Hi Alan and Steff, I hope you are both well, yes, I'm still out here amongst the living (just), I'm still lurking while waiting to go into hospital again. 
Amazing, I finally come to terms with the D and get it under control by behaving myself and my heart starts acting up. 
I'm just waiting for word from the Golden Jubilee Hospital in Glasgow to find out when I've to get a CT Scan of my heart (at least I think that's what it is), it was explained to me as a high resolution scan which will give them the answers to what's wrong with my heart, basically they are going to see if I need another stent, a repair to the existing one or, if I need a by-pass or 2,3 or 4, this time, because I have been struggling when under any sort of pressure lately (emotional or physical) so, fingers crossed. 
In the mean time I'm taking loads of tablets to try to help keep me on the planet until I get the diagnoses and whichever operation I need. The good thing is at least they found out about the problem and I am on course to get it sorted.
Sorry to dump my whoa's on you guys, but the good thing about this forum is all the support you give, it really helps.
All the best everyone regards, Jimbo.


----------



## Polar Bear

Hello Everyone, Have not posted as things have been going ok. First HbA1c result in March was 6.1, next test due in a few weeks. Still losing weight (nearly 4 stone since the start of the year)
Regularly read what has been posted, and learn from it, but don't feel qualified to respond to questions as I was only diagnosed at the start of the year.


----------



## Steff

Polar Bear said:


> Hello Everyone, Have not posted as things have been going ok. First HbA1c result in March was 6.1, next test due in a few weeks. Still losing weight (nearly 4 stone since the start of the year)
> Regularly read what has been posted, and learn from it, but don't feel qualified to respond to questions as I was only diagnosed at the start of the year.



Hi polar bear..
Don't worry about any of that however long you have been diagnosed dont bear down on any advice or help you can give Hun xx keep in touch


----------



## Jimbo

Polar Bear said:


> Hello Everyone, Have not posted as things have been going ok. First HbA1c result in March was 6.1, next test due in a few weeks. Still losing weight (nearly 4 stone since the start of the year)
> Regularly read what has been posted, and learn from it, but don't feel qualified to respond to questions as I was only diagnosed at the start of the year.



Well done you! Keep up the good work! Fantastic weight loss, you must be doing something right.


----------



## Northerner

Polar Bear said:


> Hello Everyone, Have not posted as things have been going ok. First HbA1c result in March was 6.1, next test due in a few weeks. Still losing weight (nearly 4 stone since the start of the year)
> Regularly read what has been posted, and learn from it, but don't feel qualified to respond to questions as I was only diagnosed at the start of the year.



Well done, some great results!  Lack of experience never stopped me from responding, so join in whenever you wish


----------



## AlisonM

Has anybody heard from David H lately? David, if you see this let us know how you're doing.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Has anybody heard from David H lately? David, if you see this let us know how you're doing.



Yes, there are quite a few names that I haven't seen for a while! Where are Redkite, grainger and chattygirl to name but a few? I hope it's because life is keeping you busy with good things


----------



## HOBIE

Hope every bod is ok out there !


----------



## Redkite

Hello  

Sorry haven't been on for a while.  We were away in Guernsey for the last week of August, and then rushing around trying to get stuff ready for back to school - I've had a quick look at the forum a couple of times but there have been so many messages I'll never get round to looking at all of them.  Hope everybody is well and enjoying life


----------



## HOBIE

Hope you had a good holi Redkite.  You get a gold star for responding !


----------



## Northerner

Redkite said:


> Hello
> 
> Sorry haven't been on for a while.  We were away in Guernsey for the last week of August, and then rushing around trying to get stuff ready for back to school - I've had a quick look at the forum a couple of times but there have been so many messages I'll never get round to looking at all of them.  Hope everybody is well and enjoying life



Ah, lovely to hear from you! I had a lovely holiday in Guernsey when I was 10 

Hope the back to school business has gone smoothly!


----------



## AndyS

Hi everyone

 I'm still around, things pretty much the same as a few months ago so been keeping my head down and trying to carry on.

 Hope your all keeping well and hopefully catch up with you all soon.

 Andy xx


----------



## Northerner

AndyS said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm still around, things pretty much the same as a few months ago so been keeping my head down and trying to carry on.
> 
> Hope your all keeping well and hopefully catch up with you all soon.
> 
> Andy xx



Hey Andy, good to hear from you  Any luck getting a new job? Best wishes my friend


----------



## Redkite

Good to hear from you Andy.


----------



## Bloden

Hi there, Andy.


----------



## AlisonM

It's good to hear from you Andy. I hope things improve for you very soon. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Laura davies

I haven't been on here for a little while. Had a strange few weeks where things have gotten me down. Always testing but not writing anything down and eating a bit more carbs and covering with insulin than i did for months, previously was having 100g carbs per day and then went up to double that at weekends if i fancied chocolate. Eaten more choc when i have been feeling low. I think its not being back to work, not fit enough and my half pay will go to nil pay October and so i am pressuring myself to go back to the workplace even though i am not ready as not fit enough. I've had treatment for shoulder pain and back trouble. I went for physio tonight it cat £30 and i even thought i may not go thinking about the money. I must buck up. I worry what will happen if i don't go back to work where ihave worked for 15 years.


----------



## HOBIE

Good luck with work Laura.


----------



## Laura davies

Thank you Hobie


----------



## HOBIE

Is anybody there !      Taking the "P"  No prob Laura I worked in Cardiff for a few month. Full of friendly nice people


----------



## rustee2011

*It's been a long time...I know*

Good Afternoon

I hope you all are doing ok. Since I was last on here I had two jobs. The last one ended this April. Going through a rough patch at the moment as I had to go back to 2X2 Metformin Tablets a day, and had to get my antis (Venlaflaxine) increased also. Struggling with bills etc, luckily family members are helping me out. Take care

Roy


----------



## Northerner

rustee2011 said:


> Good Afternoon
> 
> I hope you all are doing ok. Since I was last on here I had two jobs. The last one ended this April. Going through a rough patch at the moment as I had to go back to 2X2 Metformin Tablets a day, and had to get my antis (Venlaflaxine) increased also. Struggling with bills etc, luckily family members are helping me out. Take care
> 
> Roy



Hey Roy, good to hear from you, but sorry to hear you have been struggling. I hope that you can find another job soon and ease the pressures a bit - good that you have family to help


----------



## Annimay

Hi, Have been missing for quite a while - well, not really missing cos I know where I am.  Diabetes OKish but my last HBa1C was 61 so I've now been on Metformin for 3 days.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hi folks, I am not really MIA, but I havent been around for a couple of weeks. I am struggling with dialysis at the moment. They seemed to have got on top of the neuropathy pain which dialysis seems to kick off. But the yesterday after it I was in terrible pain all night and couldnt sleep all night. Plus my bp has gone so low I am having trouble standing up and it crashed on dialysis yesterday and I fainted sitting down. It was quite scarey, I am hoping to see my dr next time if possible. I am not aneamic anymore , so if I could stand up I would be quite lively  I am sure we will get on top of all this and I will feel much better. On a happy note I am now officially on the kidney/pancreas tx list, my case is packed and I am ready to go, I hope you lot are all ok and I am going to try and catch up a bit more frequently....Tintin


----------



## HOBIE

A few things going on there Tintin. Hope it goes well


----------



## AJLang

Good to hear from you TinTin. I hope that they can get the fainting sorted out and that you get your transplant soon xx


----------



## grainger

Hey all,

Sorry for quiet period I swear a month goes by as quickly as a week right now - my little one is already 6 months old - how did that happen? 
I'm doing ok, struggling with losing the baby weight and my blood sugars are mixed to say the least but finally have my hospital referral (needed to change as I moved house), so hopefully they'll give me a kick up the backside.

Anyway, hope you are all good


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Sorry for quiet period I swear a month goes by as quickly as a week right now - my little one is already 6 months old - how did that happen?
> I'm doing ok, struggling with losing the baby weight and my blood sugars are mixed to say the least but finally have my hospital referral (needed to change as I moved house), so hopefully they'll give me a kick up the backside.
> 
> Anyway, hope you are all good



Lovely to hear from you!  Hope the hospital can get you back on track soon, don't be a stranger!


----------



## robert@fm

It's a pity that Katetoxo (who was briefly with us at the end of 2011) isn't still around, she was an asset to this forum.  Still, I may be to blame for her leaving, as I gave her a link to The Insulin Gang and she said that, although she liked this forum, she would prefer one with posters around her own age.


----------



## HOBIE

Hope u get sorted !


----------



## grahams mum

*hi i am back for a chat*

hi every body graham is growing up is doing really well in London  I am back to 30 hours a week like just before graham diagnosis 7 years  ago  my little one molly is 3  next year will start reception graham secondary school she is a terror but no sign of diabetes for her {when she is unwell we always do a finger prick } and very busy now I keep in touch with Adrienne on facebook  very interesting topics there as well   solve all the questions with the new school so cu soon everybody I keep an eye here and very pleased to speak to the old members again !!!!!


----------



## Northerner

grahams mum said:


> hi every body graham is growing up is doing really well in London  I am back to 30 hours a week like just before graham diagnosis 7 years  ago  my little one molly is 3  next year will start reception graham secondary school she is a terror but no sign of diabetes for her {when she is unwell we always do a finger prick } and very busy now I keep in touch with Adrienne on facebook  very interesting topics there as well   solve all the questions with the new school so cu soon everybody I keep an eye here and very pleased to speak to the old members again !!!!!



Always lovely to hear from you Daniela  Good to hear that the school problems will be sorted out


----------



## Bloden

HERE TINTIN said:


> Hi folks, I am not really MIA, but I havent been around for a couple of weeks. I am struggling with dialysis at the moment. They seemed to have got on top of the neuropathy pain which dialysis seems to kick off. But the yesterday after it I was in terrible pain all night and couldnt sleep all night. Plus my bp has gone so low I am having trouble standing up and it crashed on dialysis yesterday and I fainted sitting down. It was quite scarey, I am hoping to see my dr next time if possible. I am not aneamic anymore , so if I could stand up I would be quite lively  I am sure we will get on top of all this and I will feel much better. On a happy note I am now officially on the kidney/pancreas tx list, my case is packed and I am ready to go, I hope you lot are all ok and I am going to try and catch up a bit more frequently....Tintin



Great to hear from you Tintin.  Sorry to hear about your problems - hope they can sort you out soon, especially the fainting!


----------



## Northerner

I hope they can sort it out for you TinTin, great to hear that you are on the list - I hope you don't have to wait long


----------



## Annimay

Oh well, I popped in 6 days ago, obviously no-one noticed.  Going missing again now.


----------



## Northerner

Annimay said:


> Oh well, I popped in 6 days ago, obviously no-one noticed.  Going missing again now.



Anita! Did I miss you? I'm sorry, I do try and keep up with all the posts! How are you?

Just checked back - I was away at the Kate Bush concert when you posted, hence why I missed it. I hope things are going OK for you on the metformin.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Hello 

Im back.

Over the last few months I have taken my eyes off the ball.........why am I so stupid come back to bite me on the bum.  Will write a message on the other board. 

Need your help and support .


----------



## Northerner

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Hello
> 
> Im back.
> 
> Over the last few months I have taken my eyes off the ball.........why am I so stupid come back to bit me on the bum.  Will write a message on the other board.
> 
> Need your help and support .



Always here for you Sheilagh  Nice to hear from you again, but sorry to hear about the problems you are experiencing.


----------



## HOBIE

Hi Sheighler1858. Hope you get on the right track


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Thank you for your support


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi everyone,

Just to let you know that I'm still here, sometimes I log in & sometimes I don't but I do have a look at the forum most days & sometimes probably several times a day.

I'm still having a diabetic burnout & have been for the last few weeks ever since I went for my diabetic review following my diabetic bloods in November

I'm slipping with:
- bedtime testing - finding it's far too easy to say oh well I can't be bothered
- fasting or waking testing - too easy to wake up get up & not to test until breakfast time which is usually mid morning about 10am - 11am ish
- finding it far too easy to have the odd snack here & there during the evening without blousing! - last night I was munching away on popcorn the sweet one

When I look at my meter (the accu-chek expert) & look at the reports then targets
last 14 days - overall - above = 73%
within = 27%
so that shows how bad things are at the moment

If anyone would like to help or encourage me this would be great - tia


----------



## HOBIE

Have you seen posts for Freestyle libre ?  A real good gadget. You can watch what foods are doing to you with graphs & trends.  Please go on Post & vote


----------



## Northerner

Aw Gill, I'm sorry to hear that you are still struggling  You have always shown the determination to get things on track though, so try not to look back - you can't change the past. What you need to do is look forward and try to devise strategies to deal with each of the issues you can identify. Break it down and think of ways you might be able to simplify your approach to each problem, and this way it will be less overwhelming - you'll also benefit from small successes which should encourage you to tackle the next thing on the list  For example, I know you find it hard to resist snacking, but could you try and improve the impact of that by finding some non-carb or low-carb things to snack on? Stop buying biscuits and suchlike - if you don't have them in the house you'll be less tempted!


----------



## smile4loubie

Im back now =) xx


----------



## HOBIE

Welcome !  Hope you have a good Xmas


----------



## mum2westiesGill

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just to let you know that I'm still here, sometimes I log in & sometimes I don't but I do have a look at the forum most days & sometimes probably several times a day.
> 
> I'm still having a diabetic burnout & have been for the last few weeks ever since I went for my diabetic review following my diabetic bloods in November
> 
> I'm slipping with:
> - bedtime testing - finding it's far too easy to say oh well I can't be bothered
> - fasting or waking testing - too easy to wake up get up & not to test until breakfast time which is usually mid morning about 10am - 11am ish
> - finding it far too easy to have the odd snack here & there during the evening without blousing! - last night I was munching away on popcorn the sweet one
> 
> When I look at my meter (the accu-chek expert) & look at the reports then targets
> last 14 days - overall - above = 73%
> within = 27%
> so that shows how bad things are at the moment
> 
> If anyone would like to help or encourage me this would be great - tia




Still having the burnout & slipping with the same things but also started with a headcold a week ago which has really messed my BGs up for me 

Targets now are
last 14 days - overall - above = 93%
within = 5%

How do I get back to normal please?


----------



## Sally71

mum2westiesGill said:


> Still having the burnout & slipping with the same things but also started with a headcold a week ago which has really messed my BGs up for me
> 
> Targets now are
> last 14 days - overall - above = 93%
> within = 5%
> 
> How do I get back to normal please?



Hi Gill

Sorry to hear that you are struggling! I think we all suffer from burnout from time to time.  But now you have recognised that you need to get back on track, that's a good start!

Just go back to the beginning and take baby steps, keep testing but only try to sort one thing out at a time.  If you try to change everything all at once you will just get confused.  Start posting your readings again if it will help, someone will give you advice.  Good luck 

Oh and it might be a good idea to wait until your cold is better before you make any drastic changes as illness always messes things up!  Just keep doing what your meter suggests and then once you feel better start to tackle things properly.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Thank you Sally71 & I've just posted some BG levels on Group 7-day waking average? thread X


----------



## Highlander

Hi folks,  I am still around but the Novomix 30 isn't working very well, so may have to go onto a Basal/Bolus regime.   Should find out next week when my results are back.  

Been a hectic year as my wife has been very ill with cancer, then had a heart attack in the middle of her chemotherapy, so no more chemo, no surgery so a month of radiotherapy.  just waiting the results of the last scan to make sure cancer has not spread.  So will have to see what this year brings.

Cheers for now.


----------



## Northerner

Highlander said:


> Hi folks,  I am still around but the Novomix 30 isn't working very well, so may have to go onto a Basal/Bolus regime.   Should find out next week when my results are back.
> 
> Been a hectic year as my wife has been very ill with cancer, then had a heart attack in the middle of her chemotherapy, so no more chemo, no surgery so a month of radiotherapy.  just waiting the results of the last scan to make sure cancer has not spread.  So will have to see what this year brings.
> 
> Cheers for now.



Hi Vic, good to hear from you, but very sorry to hear about your wife's illness  I hope that her situation improves very soon.


----------



## HOBIE

Good luck with things Highlander


----------



## Bessiemay

I haven't been missing for long just been on holiday trying to find some sunshine. Lanzarote was warmer but not as warm as I remember the canaries from a few years ago. People tell me it's global. Hubby still got a tan, I have more sense.


----------



## HOBIE

Your making us jealous  Welcome back to the lovely UK


----------



## am64

Hello folks ..still lurking


----------



## Northerner

Terrific news pippin, really pleased for you and your dad


----------



## HOBIE

am64 said:


> Hello folks ..still lurking



You have been in the woods to long


----------



## ypauly

am64 said:


> Hello folks ..still lurking



Hello there.


----------



## HOBIE

ypauly said:


> Hello there.



Hi Ypauly


----------



## ypauly

HOBIE said:


> Hi Ypauly



Hello, how you doing?


----------



## HOBIE

Still full of Beans !  "Life is for Living" !   Am very pleased how things are happening this year.  Have a look at NUC post at Newcastle Uni,RVI, & Freeman Hosp  DOUBLE DOUBLE


----------



## Rainbow

Hi folks
It's been a couple of years since I was last here. All is as well as it can be, now approaching 5yrs on my pump and its the best thing that ever happened.


----------



## Northerner

Rainbow said:


> Hi folks
> It's been a couple of years since I was last here. All is as well as it can be, now approaching 5yrs on my pump and its the best thing that ever happened.



Hi Rainbow! Lovely to hear from you again, and pleased to know you are getting on well with the pump!


----------



## HOBIE

Hello Rainbow. Pumps are pretty good. Nothings perfect but are good


----------



## ukjohn

As someone who joined this forum on the first day it opened, and having been missing in action for 2 years now, I wasn't sure where to post a message, here or as a newbee   There are so many new faces here that I thought I had better introduce myself. My name is John, I live near Bristol I am type2 and on Insulin, I have been on MDI since the day I was diagnosed 
10 years ago at the tender age of 66. Any questions don't be afraid to ask, I only bite during the hours of darkness


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Hi John!

Great to see you again 

Mike


----------



## ypauly

ukjohn said:


> As someone who joined this forum on the first day it opened, and having been missing in action for 2 years now, I wasn't sure where to post a message, here or as a newbee   There are so many new faces here that I thought I had better introduce myself. My name is John, I live near Bristol I am type2 and on Insulin, I have been on MDI since the day I was diagnosed
> 10 years ago at the tender age of 66. Any questions don't be afraid to ask, I only bite during the hours of darkness



I was only asking about you the other day, welcome back and please don't leave it so long this time.


----------



## stephknits

Welcome back johnx good to meet you.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> As someone who joined this forum on the first day it opened, and having been missing in action for 2 years now, I wasn't sure where to post a message, here or as a newbee   There are so many new faces here that I thought I had better introduce myself. My name is John, I live near Bristol I am type2 and on Insulin, I have been on MDI since the day I was diagnosed
> 10 years ago at the tender age of 66. Any questions don't be afraid to ask, I only bite during the hours of darkness



Really pleased to see you back John  Hope that your daughter and that parrot of yours are doing well!  Perhaps we'll get to meet up again some time this year?


----------



## ukjohn

Thanks Mike, Paul and Stephknits.

Alan my daughter is very well thank you and my parrot is a brilliant teacher, she has taught me to do everything she asks of me 

As for meeting up again, I would very much enjoy that but find it very difficult to walk more than a few yards these days even with the help of my walking stick.

John.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Thanks Mike, Paul and Stephknits.
> 
> Alan my daughter is very well thank you and my parrot is a brilliant teacher, she has taught me to do everything she asks of me
> 
> As for meeting up again, I would very much enjoy that but find it very difficult to walk more than a few yards these days even with the help of my walking stick.
> 
> John.



Sorry to hear that you are finding it difficult to walk John, I guess it would be very difficult for you to get away to a Meet then  

Good to hear that Rosie has you well trained, and no doubt well entertained!


----------



## katie

ukjohn said:


> As someone who joined this forum on the first day it opened, and having been missing in action for 2 years now, I wasn't sure where to post a message, here or as a newbee   There are so many new faces here that I thought I had better introduce myself. My name is John, I live near Bristol I am type2 and on Insulin, I have been on MDI since the day I was diagnosed
> 10 years ago at the tender age of 66. Any questions don't be afraid to ask, I only bite during the hours of darkness



Welcome back John  Good to see you again. I didn't know you had been away, as I myself have only just returned after a long absence!

See you around


----------



## rachelha

Hello, I think it must be about 2 years since I last posted.  

I know have a 4.5 and a 1.5 year old, and am working full time too.  Diabetic care has not been anywhere near the top of my list for a while now.  I am hoping to buy one of the freestyle libres when they become available again, and I think I have been using waiting for that as an excuse to not start doing something now.  Time to try and do something about that. 
Rachel


----------



## HOBIE

Hi Rachel. Good luck with kids & getting a Libre. I found the Libre to be brill & my kids are getting bigger


----------



## Carmina

I 'disappeared' for a while because there was nothing to report. All was going well and still is in general. 

My weight came down quickly but seems to have hit a plateau, although I guess if I was a bit stricter about portion sizes and cut out the snacks I'd lose some more. I think I'm going to be a bit tougher on myself because reality has caught up and I feel huge, even though I'm down from a size 28 to an 18. I spent ages feeling thin but I'm aware of the excess poundage now and want to drop another size this year. 

Clean bill of eye, foot and kidney function health with very good sugar control - the 6.1% HbA1c despite a few cake and chocolate lapses over the last few months suggests that either Insulin Resistance is down or insulin production is up, or a bit of both. 

My blood pressure is the only problem and I'm on the waiting list for a 24-hour monitor to see what's going on. 

My DN is fantastic and very supportive. I had a review this week and she was asking about my diet as she agrees that it's better to control with diet than to take increasing medication where possible. 

Outside of the medical stuff, life's been a bit up and down. My dad died very suddenly in September when he crashed his mobility scooter. He was 87 and in his 20s raced in the Isle of Man TT twice so although I'd never have been ready to lose him, I couldn't think of a more fitting way to take his leave of us. He was simply driving it at its top speed and misjudged a bend. I've never been prouder of him - 87 and still pushing the limits. Every time I hear Queen's Don't Stop Me Now I've got a big grin on my face because it's become 'dad's song'. 

I'm planning on retiring some time this year and we'll be moving to Scarborough as soon as possible after that.


----------



## RWJ

*Lovely Post*

All good news, except your Dad - but you made me smile with that.
Good luck


----------



## Northerner

Thanks for the update Carmina, good luck with your ambitions for this year  Sorry to hear about your Dad, sounds like he was going like a bat out of hell on that scooter! My Dad's 87th birthday would have been this year, but he also died last year after a short illness. He used to ride the 'Wall of Death' in his younger years, I think they would have got on well


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hi everyone, sorry I have not been around for ages. I have had a couple of operations since xmas as my neckline for dialysis keeps blocking up with clots due to calcification in my blood. Dialysis is taking its toll but hopefully I have a new fistula that is nearly ready to use in my wrist, so fingers crossed no more neckline. Really nothing else to add, my family are fine and my daughter has just got a new job so we are pleased about that. Scotland is cold , rainy and exceptionally windy today, the usual then !! Looking forward to reading new posts and catching up, hope you are all well.... Tintin


----------



## stephknits

great to hear from you Carmina.  I seem to remember we joined around the same time.  What amazing weight loss!  No wonder you have been levelling off for a while. 
Sorry to hear about your dad, but what a lovely story, I hope we all live life to the full too.
Take care and best wishes
Steph


----------



## stephknits

great to hear from you too Tintin!  Hope they can sort everything out and great news re new jobs. Keep us posted


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I have not been around for ages. I have had a couple of operations since xmas as my neckline for dialysis keeps blocking up with clots due to calcification in my blood. Dialysis is taking its toll but hopefully I have a new fistula that is nearly ready to use in my wrist, so fingers crossed no more neckline. Really nothing else to add, my family are fine and my daughter has just got a new job so we are pleased about that. Scotland is cold , rainy and exceptionally windy today, the usual then !! Looking forward to reading new posts and catching up, hope you are all well.... Tintin



Ah TinTin, thank you for the update, I have been worried about you  Sorry to hear you've had more problems to deal with, I hope that the new wrist fistula does the business when it is ready to use. Congrats to your daughter on her new job, and I hope that you start to see some proper Spring weather up there before too long. Take care, and update us when you are able


----------



## HOBIE

Welcome Tintin. I love Scotland what ever the weather is up to    North is good


----------



## Flower

It's great to hear from you TinTin  I hope your wrist fistula solves the problems you've been having. Best Wishes.


----------



## Bloden

That's a great story, Carmina. Sorry to hear about your dad, tho. Good luck with all your plans for this year. Scarborough's in a beautiful part of the world.

Tintin! It's great to hear from you. Sorry to hear about your health problems. I hope the new fistula is a keeper. Take care.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi,

I've just posted these results on the Group 7-day waking average

24/02 - 03/03
Waking - no test / 12.5 / no test / 6.2 / 13.9 / 17.9 / 15.3 / no test
Bedtime - no test / no test / 9.0 / no test / no test / no test / no test

I am still in a diabetic burnout which is probably still due to stress.
Please let me know what you think about my results and how I could improve.
The stress is a combination of my daughter & our family house moving. I really need to be able to speak somewhere or to someone so hope it's ok to let out some steam on the forum.


----------



## Northerner

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just posted these results on the Group 7-day waking average
> 
> 24/02 - 03/03
> Waking - no test / 12.5 / no test / 6.2 / 13.9 / 17.9 / 15.3 / no test
> Bedtime - no test / no test / 9.0 / no test / no test / no test / no test
> 
> I am still in a diabetic burnout which is probably still due to stress.
> Please let me know what you think about my results and how I could improve.
> The stress is a combination of my daughter & our family house moving. I really need to be able to speak somewhere or to someone so hope it's ok to let out some steam on the forum.



Gill, of course, it's always OK to let off steam here if you need to - we understand!  I'm wondering, are you just in the habit now of not testing before bed, so it doesn't enter your mind, or are you thinking about it, but not wanting to know so deciding against it?


----------



## PeppermintT

Hi Northener. I was borderline t2 in summer 2013, HbAIc 6.5. I was quite upset, but these forums were wonderfully supportive, and I got myself a blood sugar testing gadget.  I managed to take off a stone and get back to 6.0 pre diabetic.  I went to my local DUK Islingon support group and they were very good.  I did the Swim 22 last year for Diabetics UK and raised £350. 

However my last HbAIc this month  was 6.4, which is only .1 away from the NHS definiton of t2. although I have kept the whole stone off, and I swim and gym 4 -5 days a week.  I'm not overweight, but I am an  "apple" with a roll of fat round the middle, and in my 60s. 
 Plus the GP said my liver ALT reading was high- which I don't like the sound of, having looked up fatty liver. Should I worry about this? 
My cholesterol has gone up to 5.8 and the GP has upped my statins to 60. There's no apparent reason it should have gone up from 4.6 July 2014.
I'm doing the Swim22 again right now, I am one mile down and 21 miles still to go, just launched my JustGiving page for this year. I am aiming to get another 7lbs off via Slimming World, which usually works for me & I shall see if I can combine Slimming methods with more GL recipes.
Keep up the good work on DUK, I shall be swimming double my normal amount of lenghts so I achieve the 22 miles.


----------



## Robin

When I was first diagnosed, my liver ALT result was really high. my GP sent me for a liver ultrasound, which took a few minutes, and confirmed there wasn't a problem. When I finally got to the hospital disbetic clinic, the consultant there said my liver had just 'got angry' at the high sugar levels. If your Gp is worried, referring you for an ultrasound would seem the obvious next step to find out whether there's a problem or not.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi,

I'm still lurking I check by most days but sometimes don't log in & I'm still in this blimmin' diabetic burnout with stress/depression I don't know which. The burnout began last year in March when our 1st westie Whisky had to be put to sleep. We now have our 2nd beautiful & very mischevious westie called Billy.

My stress is maybe a combination of house moving & my Daughter - I may start a seperate thread about this where I could talk about this & how I'm feeling from time to time.

I don't know if anyone could give me any feedback about these BGs please. The last few days I've just got back into noting my BGs in my diary bringing it up to date but no comments or meals with carbs counts in there like I was doing. 

22/3/15 - 27/3/15

Wakng - 15.9 (24.1 earlier + corr) / no test / no test / no test / 14.9 / 8.4 (0x hypo / 2x high)
Bfast - no test / no test / 8.6 / no test / 9.7 / 10.5 (0x hypo / 1x high)
Lnch - 7.1 / 20.8 / 10.9 / 15.6 / 14.1 (0x hypo / 4x high)
Dnnr - 12.8 / 15.8 / no test / 16.4 / 14.8 (0x hypo / 4x high)
Bed - no test / no test / no test / 13.0 / 6.9 (0x hypo / 1x high)

Ps just had a look at this link so yes maybe if I'm not looking after my diabetes as I should be doing & numbers are running high I will feel slightly stressed/depressed. I've been on anti depressants amongst many other meds for a few years - citalopram 20mg which suit me fine.
http://diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=52257


----------



## macabee

*Hi There*

It has been a while since I last posted, however I am doing quite well, my T2 is under control [hopefully] 

Had a bit of stress recently, as my wife was diagnosed with early stage bowel cancer, but now 6 weeks post-op she is doing well and surgeon is pleased, her blood test's show all is good, but I suppose it must have had an effect on my BG levels!

Have now just changed my Bayer meter to the new Contour XT with the 'next' strips, unlike some GP practices, ours has a pharmacy attached, I popped in there yesterday morning and asked if they could change the prescription to the 'next' strips, they said that should not be a problem, lo and behold they were delivered yesterday afternoon with my other repeats, how's that for service.

Regards and best wishes to all.


----------



## Northerner

macabee said:


> It has been a while since I last posted, however I am doing quite well, my T2 is under control [hopefully]
> 
> Had a bit of stress recently, as my wife was diagnosed with early stage bowel cancer, but now 6 weeks post-op she is doing well and surgeon is pleased, her blood test's show all is good, but I suppose it must have had an effect on my BG levels!
> 
> Have now just changed my Bayer meter to the new Contour XT with the 'next' strips, unlike some GP practices, ours has a pharmacy attached, I popped in there yesterday morning and asked if they could change the prescription to the 'next' strips, they said that should not be a problem, lo and behold they were delivered yesterday afternoon with my other repeats, how's that for service.
> 
> Regards and best wishes to all.



Hi macabee, good to hear from you  Sorry to hear about your wife's illness, but good to hear she is doing well now, I hope she makes a full recovery  Well done on maintaining good control, don't move and lose that surgery - they sound like good 'uns!


----------



## Hazel

Hi peeps

I don't get the chance to pop in as much as I would like.

As some of you will know, I am a full time carer to my Dad, aged 90.     He takes a lot of looking after.

So, until I look in again, best wishes to all xx


----------



## HOBIE

Hope your dad is ok ! Hazel  I used to work a lot in Anchor housing sceams & people in there are magic. Been through the War & everything & good to talk too.


----------



## caroleann

Hi i am still around,Steve has been very ill,some may remember he has cirrhosis of the liver, he is now on his eighth week in hospital as he is having problem's with his kidneys as well now,he has been referred to kings to be assessed for a liver transplant and all we can do is hope that he is accepted on the list,i am just about coping but its playing havoc with my diabetes i did end up in hospital overnight my self because of not taking my insulin not eating or sleeping but trying to get back on track now.


----------



## Northerner

caroleann said:


> Hi i am still around,Steve has been very ill,some may remember he has cirrhosis of the liver, he is now on his eighth week in hospital as he is having problem's with his kidneys as well now,he has been referred to kings to be assessed for a liver transplant and all we can do is hope that he is accepted on the list,i am just about coping but its playing havoc with my diabetes i did end up in hospital overnight my self because of not taking my insulin not eating or sleeping but trying to get back on track now.



Hi caroleann, really sorry to hear the news about Steve  I hope that he is able to get on the list and doesn't have to wait long for the transplant. Do what you can to take care of yourself, to give you the strength to be there for him. Thinking of you both, and sending you positive thoughts, take care.


----------



## Monica

I'm still lurking too.....

I now have an iPad mini, which means I'm not on the PC very often. I don't like going on this site on my iPad, as the iPad is a bit small to navigate the site


----------



## Northerner

Monica said:


> I'm still lurking too.....
> 
> I now have an iPad mini, which means I'm not on the PC very often. I don't like going on this site on my iPad, as the iPad is a bit small to navigate the site



Hi Monica!  We really do need a more tablet/phone friendly interface for you modern techy types!


----------



## Carina1962

Hello All I too have not been on for a while, busy with work etc.  My situation to date with my diabetes, I am now on Metformin (x1 500g daily) and will be having my 6 monthly diabetic review on 15.04.15 so will see how that goes.  I am also slowly shedding weight as have re-joined Weight Watchers and am still as determined as ever to shed the pounds which can only help my overall health.  Hope everyone else is doing OK and managing their diabetes OK


----------



## Northerner

carina62 said:


> Hello All I too have not been on for a while, busy with work etc.  My situation to date with my diabetes, I am now on Metformin (x1 500g daily) and will be having my 6 monthly diabetic review on 15.04.15 so will see how that goes.  I am also slowly shedding weight as have re-joined Weight Watchers and am still as determined as ever to shed the pounds which can only help my overall health.  Hope everyone else is doing OK and managing their diabetes OK



Hi Carina, lovely to hear from you  Good to hear that the weight loss is progressing, I hope that all goes well at your review!


----------



## Monica

Northerner said:


> Hi Monica!  We really do need a more tablet/phone friendly interface for you modern techy types!



Yes, that would be good


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Hi,
Just to let you know that I'm still lurking around. As you may have seen if you look at some of my posts we have our house up for sale & hopefully looking forward to a move to the seaside in Filey, North Yorkshire but I've been getting myself all stressed about it so much so that I had to go to the Drs & my Daughter came & sat in the room with me. The Dr says all the things which I wrote down for him all point to getting myself into a complete state of anxiety. I've just had my citalopram dosage upped from 20mg to 40mg last week but when I saw the Dr he's given me diazepam 2mg for 1 week until i see him again. I did loose my appetite 1 week ago, gagging when I put food near my mouth & it went downhill this last few days which is why extremely worried i went to the Drs but.....the same day I went to the Drs I ate smoked haddock & a few thin noodles for tea then yesterday I ate poached egg on toast for breakfast followed by spring vegetable soup with 1 round of bread in for lunch then smoked haddock & noodles for tea - this appetite thing does not add up ie losing it then suddenly although just small amounts I get it back.

Today I 'm off for a drive out with my husband picking things up from a couple of auctions then ending up in Chester with maybe a walk by the river & a spot of lunch - if I can manage any


----------

